# PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System ++ UPDATE 09.10.04: Patch- Download !! ++



## klefreak (29. August 2009)

NVIDIA blockiert PHYSX bei Anwesenheit einer ATI Grafikkarte im System?
.
.

Nachdem man als Besitzer einer AMD Grafikkarte vergeblich auf eine PhysX Portierung wartete behalf man sich unter XP einfach mit dem benutzen einer "kleinen" GeForce um GPU PhysX zu nutzen. dank dem neuen WDDM 1.0 Treibermodell in Vista wurde das benutzen von verschiedenen Grakas (unterschiedlicher Hersteller) unterbunden, jedoch für Windows 7 Kündigte Microsoft das überarbeitete WDDM 1.1 an, welches erneut das verwenden verschiedener Grafikkarten wie unter XP ermöglichen soll.

NVidia reagiert auf diese "neuen" Kombinationsmöglichkeiten sehr "Konsumentenfeindlich" indem ab dem GForce 186 Treiber GPU PhysX deaktiviert wird, sobald der Treiber eine AMD Karte entdeckt. 



			
				ghost_zero5; NGOHQ schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Actually, *185.68* is the last one to *work*.
> 185.81 and newer (e.g. the WHQL signed 185.85) already blocked it - at least under 64Bit Windows 7 but I guess the same goes for 32Bit.



der User DARTHCYCLONIS auf NGOHQ.com bemerkte dieses Vorgehen als erster und schrieb eine Anfrage an den Nvidia Support, folgende Antwort kam zurück: 



> .
> Hello JC,
> Ill explain why this function was disabled.
> Physx is an open software standard any company can freely develop hardware or software that supports it. Nvidia supports GPU accelerated Physx on NVIDIA GPUs while using NVIDIA GPUs for graphics. NVIDIA performs extensive Engineering, Development, and QA work that makes Physx a great experience for customers. *For a variety of reasons - some development expense some quality assurance and some business reasons NVIDIA will not support GPU accelerated Physx with NVIDIA GPUs while GPU rendering is happening on non- NVIDIA GPUs*. I'm sorry for any inconvenience caused but I hope you can understand.
> ...


*.
der interessante 2. Teil der Antwort lautet übersetzt in etwa:*


> Aufgrund verschiedener Dinge (Stabilität; Entwicklungskosten; Vermarktung..) unterstützt NVidia keine GPU PhysX auf Nvidiagrafikkarten während eine nicht-Nvidia GPU die Grafikberechnung durchführt.


.
Auch der User ghost_zero5 wollte nun genaueres von Nvidia wissen, hier die Antwort des Support:


> Originally Posted by *nVidia Support*
> _Hi ...,
> Thanks for waiting. After a bit of research on your issue with our engineers, the ATI card will have to be disabled in order for PhysX to work. This was change in newer driver as you already experienced. If PhysX is needed, I am afraid you may want to consider installing a 2nd Geforce card for the additional monitors.
> 
> ...


_

*Übersetzt in etwa:*



Hallo...
Durch Nachforschungen bezüglich ihres Problems durch unsere Ingenieure müssen sie einfach ihre ATI Karte deaktivieren um GPU PhysX nutzen zu können. dies wurde durch eine Änderung in den neuen Treibern notwendig wie sie sicherlich bemerkt haben. Wenn sie PhysX benötigen müssen sie "leider" eine 2. Gferce GPU für den zusätzlichen Monitor in ihrem System installieren..
... 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Wie die Reaktionen im Forum auf NGOHQ.com zeigen sind die User mit diesem konsumentenfeindlichen Verhalten Nvidias keineswegs einverstanden, denn es kann ja nicht sein, dass hier dem Kunden bereits verwendbare Funktionen im Nachhinein durch ein Treiberupgrade gesperrt werden? 

 Wie denken Sie darüber??

Quelle: Nvidia disables PhysX when ATI card is present 


 UPDATE- 29.09.2009 Mod-Treiber bald verfügbar:




			
				GenL-NGOHQ schrieb:
			
		

> *Finally i'm ready to release a public final versions of the project* (x86 and x64) with a couple of fixes to make it simplier to install - thanks to all testers.
> 
> However, i think users should decide if i'll do it asap, or will wait for the next WHQL driver release from nvidia. Although they should be busy enough with GT300 release and its driver support, they might find time to add another checks and blocking mechanisms for PhysX, which will require more time to fix. That way 191.03 might remain the only "last working" driver for our mod.
> 
> What's your opinion?





			
				GenL schrieb:
			
		

> ...Guys, i have no problems with giving stuff to test, but i don't want this thread (neither my pm box) to explode in requests.
> There are no other serious things to test remained here, so i just suggest you wait for a public release. You don't need to struggle anymore, just wait a few (*days*, i think)....



wie auf ngohq im folgenden Thread zu lesen hat der User GenL bereits einen modifizierten Treiber in der Mache, welcher laut Betatester gut funktioniert und auch baldigst veröffentlicht werden soll:
Nvidia disables PhysX when ATI card is present - Page 18
 

 Update: 04.10.2009 Patch verfügbar !!

wie in dieser Meldung auf NGOHQ ersichtlich hat der User GenL einen ersten *Patch* veröffentlicht, welcher GPU-PhysX auf einer GeForce bei Anwesenheit einer ATI Grafikkarte wieder aktiviert.

Patch Re-enables PhysX When ATI Card is Present

-->

Post mit den Downloadlinks:
Nvidia disables PhysX when ATI card is present - Page 28



			
				GenL schrieb:
			
		

> Alright then. You can get it right here...
> 
> *Instructions included in Readme file*. I hope there is enough info for everyone to use it properly. Don't forget, it's *only for Windows 7*, as it's the only platform where you can configure your multi-GPU setup easily.
> 
> I'd like to point out that the whole "fighting" with nvidia this way may look like we really interested in PhysX and are helping it to live further as a standart. Although i don't want to support it, i'd like to support people who wants to utilize their hardware the way they need/like.





> EDIT: It's not really v1.04. It doesn't contain some bugfixes, so i advice everyone to try v1.01 first. Use this "lite" version only if you are unable to use the v1.01.



TEST auf eigene Gefahr 
mfg Klemens


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Erst versuchen sie PhysX ATI schmackhaft zu machen, dann doch wieder nicht? Mann, typisch Nvidia. Zum Glück unterbinden die den Betrieb einer PhysX-P1-Karte nicht, wenn daneben eine ATI-Grafikkarte werkelt. Sofern wenigstens das so bleibt, habe ich aber kein Problem damit, auch wenn ich diesen Schritt von Nvidia ziemlich doof finde.


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Da es in der Vergangenheit schon funktioniert hat unterstelle ich hier einfach mal das Nvidia das alles nur aus Marketinggruenden macht um mehr Karten zu verkaufen.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



riedochs schrieb:


> Da es in der Vergangenheit schon funktioniert hat unterstelle ich hier einfach mal das Nvidia das alles nur aus Marketinggruenden macht um mehr Karten zu verkaufen.



Sicher hat das nur Marketinggründe. Aber ich kann zähle zu den wenigen glücklichen die eine PhysiX- Karte besitzen. Und solange sich an deren Unterstützung nichts ändert betrifft mich dieses Problem ja zum Glück nicht weiter. Aber wer weiß schon wie lange das noch so bleibt. Nerven tut mich das Verhalten von Nvidia schon.

Und wenn jetzt AMD und Intel mit der Havok- Physik- Engine gemeinsam einen ähnlichen Weg gehen, dann kann der Benutzer nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Aber warten wir erstmal ab.

Egal was auch kommt. Vielleicht finden sich ja bald wieder einige findige User die einen modifizierten Treiber anbieten.


----------



## KTMDoki (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



riedochs schrieb:


> Da es in der Vergangenheit schon funktioniert hat unterstelle ich hier einfach mal das Nvidia das alles nur aus Marketinggruenden macht um mehr Karten zu verkaufen.



denke ich auch so...

Aber es ist irgendwie frech, wenn es schon funktioniert hat und diese Option gesperrt wird...


----------



## BopItXtremeII (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Hab mich sowieso gewundert warum sie es nicht schon von Anfang an geblockt haben. Naja, verbraucherfreundlich wie immer


----------



## klefreak (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Sicher hat das nur Marketinggründe. Aber ich kann zähle zu den wenigen glücklichen die eine PhysiX- Karte besitzen. Und solange sich an deren Unterstützung nichts ändert betrifft mich dieses Problem ja zum Glück nicht weiter. Aber wer weiß schon wie lange das noch so bleibt. Nerven tut mich das Verhalten von Nvidia schon.
> 
> Und wenn jetzt AMD und Intel mit der Havok- Physik- Engine gemeinsam einen ähnlichen Weg gehen, dann kann der Benutzer nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Aber warten wir erstmal ab.
> 
> Egal was auch kommt. Vielleicht finden sich ja bald wieder einige findige User die einen modifizierten Treiber anbieten.




ich denke auch, dass Nvidia hier versucht ihre MArktmacht durchzudrücken um noch einige Karten zu verkaufen, jedoch denke ich dass das hier (hoffentlich) nach hinten los geht..

mit deiner PhysX Karte bist du aber eigentlich schon am absteigenden Ast, da sie was ich so im Netz lese 1. Leistungsmäßig den nvidia Karten sehr weit nachhinkt und außerdem auch keine der aktuellsten PhysX effekte beherrscht, da das SDK schon seit langem nicht mehr aktualisiert wird..

mfg Klemens

ps: ich hoffe mal, dass sich auch PCGH diesem Thema annimmt und mal bei Nvidia nachfragt...


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



klefreak schrieb:


> iweit nachhinkt und außerdem auch keine der aktuellsten PhysX effekte beherrscht, da das SDK schon seit langem nicht mehr aktualisiert wird..


 
Da bist du aber auf dem Holzweg: Auf Nvidia lassen sich immernoch aktuelle Treiber für die Karte runterladen. Der neueste Treiber optimiert die Karte u.a. für Batman: Arkham Asylum. Ich hab den Treiber gerade gestern installiert. Und das die PhysX-Karte sehr wohl den Anforderungen gewachsten ist, zeigen Tests, wie die von Mirror's Edge


----------



## klefreak (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Da bist du aber auf dem Holzweg: Auf Nvidia lassen sich immernoch aktuelle Treiber für die Karte runterladen. Der neueste Treiber optimiert die Karte u.a. für Batman: Arkham Asylum. Ich hab den Treiber gerade gestern installiert. Und das die PhysX-Karte sehr wohl den Anforderungen gewachsten ist, zeigen Tests, wie die von Mirror's Edge




da ich solch eine KArte leider nicht besitze, kann ich hier nur das wiedergeben was ich aus den vorhandenen Infos rausfiltern kann:

NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.09.0814



> Runtime upgrade ONLY for AGEIA PhysX processors users. (New AGEIA PhysX processors installations should install older PhysX system software such as version 8.09.04 – prior to installing this update). Note – AGEIA PPU acceleration support for 2.8.1 SDK or earlier, and Windows Vista and Windows XP only.



für mich bedeutet das, dass wenn ein Spiel die neuesten Effekte von Physx nutzt, die Ageya PPU diese nicht mehr in hardware berechnen kann??

--> eventuell gibt es aber derzeit noch kein Spiel welches die neuesten effekte verwendet, wodurch du "Noch" kein roblem mit deiner Karte hast ??

mfg Klemens

ps: ich hoffe natürlich für dich, dass du diese KArte möglichst lange benutzen kannst.. !


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Hmm das finde ich nun schon irgendwo krass. Soweit hat mich ja alles kalt gelassen... Die große Klappe, die Umbenennungen der Grakas usw, das war imo alles nicht so wild. Aber das hier finde ich echt einfach nur mies, auch wenn ich nicht in der Situation des Mannes von ngohq bin.  Für mich persönlich hat Nvidia nun zum ersten mal einige Sympathiepunkte eingebüst.
Soviel zum Thema "freie Plattform".


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Also wenn das mit dem Support so weiter geht wie jetzt, dann werd' ich die sicher noch nutzen können.

P.S.: "Ageia" schreibt man mit "i", sonst kommt noch jemand auf falsche Gedanken. Oder hast du was gegen die Firma?


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



klefreak schrieb:


> da ich solch eine KArte leider nicht besitze, kann ich hier nur das wiedergeben was ich aus den vorhandenen Infos rausfiltern kann:
> 
> NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.09.0814
> 
> ...



Deine Meinung ist ja auch in Ordnung. Aber die Karte kann alles, was die Grafikkarten auch können. Und mit Ausnahme der großen Geforce ist sie auch heute noch gleichwertig in der Leistung! Wer also eine Geforce ab der 9600/8600 (einschließlich) abwärts ist nicht leistungsstärker als die alten PhysX- Karten.

Der Text den Du ansprichst besagt nichts anderes, als das man bei der Benutzung einer Ageia- Karte erst den alten Treiber installieren muß und dann den jeweils neuesten drüber. Das ist zwar aufwendig, aber es funktioniert und die Karten arbeiten Einwandfrei. Einzig die im Programm enthaltenen Demos funktionieren nicht. Aber das ist ja auch egal. Wichtig ist, das sie in den Spielen ihre Dienst tut. Und das ist defakto der Fall.


----------



## gemCraft (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Och man  
Da wollte ich jetzt demnächst, wenn ich mir ein neues Board kaufe, das mit meiner alten 8800GT testen und nu kann ich das vergessen .
Aber mit den Treibern vor 186 geht das dann jetzt doch noch oder wie!?


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



gemCraft schrieb:


> Och man
> Da wollte ich jetzt demnächst, wenn ich mir ein neues Board kaufe, das mit meiner alten 8800GT testen und nu aus der Traum.
> Aber mit den Treibern vor 186 geht das dann jetzt doch noch oder wie!?


 
Theoretisch ja, aber bin mir nicht sicher, ob die alten Treiber auch die neuen Spiele unterstützen bzw. darauf optimiert sind.


----------



## gemCraft (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*


Ich find das nicht so toll das die das machen. Immerhin hat man so als ATI User dann doch am ende noch die möglichkeit sich eine NVidia karte für PhysX Berechnungen >!zukaufen!< was doch zusätzliche einnahmen noch bringt .... Aber Nvidia denkt mal wieder extra um die Ecke. Oder würde jemand freiwillig als langjähriger ATI User einfach auf NVidia umsteigen wegen PhysX?!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Maximal konsumfeindlich und doof

Mit solchen "Aktionen" tun sie ihrem Ruf nichts Gutes


----------



## Explosiv (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Das nenne ich Konkurrenzkampf, jetzt kauf ich mir erst recht ne DX11-ATI-Karte !

 bye bye NVIDIA 

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## klefreak (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

@Ghostmarine1871
--> ich wusste nicht, dass sich diese funktionsprobleme nur auf die integrierten demos bzogen (hab selber keine Age*i*a karte ;

@Two-Face ich hoffe diesmal hab ichs nicht verbockt 

@Gemcraft: alle treiber älter als der 186er sollten gehen (dies bezieht sich in diesem fall sowieso nur auf XP und/oder WIn7 !!

@Bumblebee : 100% zustimmung

@Explosiv: werd auch auf ne amd dx11 karte umsteigen, das aber eher wegen der früheren Verfügbarkeit denn ich will mir nicht kurz vor dx11 noch ne dx10 karte kaufen..
--> meine HD2900 wird schön langsam zu langsam 

diese Nvidiaaktion hilft mir hier natürlich ein bisschen


----------



## Arrow1982 (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Ist mal wieder eine schwache Aktion von Nvidia. Aber wenn man Angst hat tut man wohl verzweifelte Dinge. Soviel zum Thema, PhysX soll gut für alle sein!


----------



## Juggernaut (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Ich habe bis vor 3 Wochen 2 HD4K in einem Crossfire-X Verbund gefahren, in Verbindung mit einer Ageia Karte von BFG. Nach meiner, und der bestätigten Erfahrung von einem Kumpel von mir mit der gleichen Hardware, kann ich folgendes dazu sagen: 

Die neuesten Physx-Treiber 9.09.0814 lassen eine Nutzung von Ageia PhysX Karten in Verbindung mit ATI Karten NICHT mehr zu. Wir haben es mit Batman, Gears of War, Jericho und Cryostasis getestet. 
Sad But True!


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Ich finde das ziemlich bescheuert seitens NVidia. Nicht nur, dass dieses Elitistische Verhalten sich ziemliche Negativpunkte einbringt, nein, so wird selbst vermieden, dass zumindest die kleinen Grafikkarten weggehen. Nun wird der Nutzer zu einem "entweder-oder" gezwungen. Wer schon vorher mit ATI geliebäugelt hat, wird eben keine Nvidia dazunehmen.

Kurzum: Finanziell gesehen würde ich dies eher als Schuss in's eigene Bein sehen.

Edit: Kleine Anmerkung zum Schluss.

Wenn Nvidia denkt, Physx wird sich dermaßen auszahlen, dann nenne ich das schon durchaus riskant. Man muss bedenken, dass ein äußerst kleiner Teil an spielen PhysX nutzt - und diese noch nicht mal die interessantesten Spiele sind, die der Markt zu bieten hat (Was aber nicht heißt, dass sie schlecht sind!) - wenn sich die Entwicklung diesbezüglich nicht erhöht und mehr spiele mit PhysX entwickelt werden, dann hat Nvidia bald das nachsehen, denn dann wird niemand nur aufgrund dieses "Kaufargumentes" eher zu einer Nvidia tendieren.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Juggernaut schrieb:


> Ich habe bis vor 3 Wochen 2 HD4K in einem Crossfire-X Verbund gefahren, in Verbindung mit einer Ageia Karte von BFG. Nach meiner, und der bestätigten Erfahrung von einem Kumpel von mir mit der gleichen Hardware, kann ich folgendes dazu sagen:
> 
> Die neuesten Physx-Treiber 9.09.0814 lassen eine Nutzung von Ageia PhysX Karten in Verbindung mit ATI Karten NICHT mehr zu. Wir haben es mit Batman, Gears of War, Jericho und Cryostasis getestet.
> Sad But True!



Also bei mir funzt der neue Treiber auf jeden Fall noch mit Mirrors Edge und den zugegebener Maßen recht alten Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1 + 2. Also liegt kasusknaktus wohl eher bei den Games. Aber da sie für mich eh alle völlig uninteressant sind stört mich das nicht im geringsten. Aber sollte es damit so weiter gehen, dann ist Nvidia damit für mich gestorben. Da könnten sie noch so gute Hardware bauen. Ich lasse mich von denen doch nicht nötigen ihre Produkte zu kaufen. Bis jetzt habe ich zumindest es immer mal in Erwägung gezogen eine Nvidia Karte zu kaufen. Als die 8800er raus kam war sie mein, weil sie damals einfach besser als die HD2900 war. Aber damit ist es dann in Zukunft vorbei.

Das wäre so als wenn ich plötzlich eine Tastatur oder Maus von Mickersoft kaufen würde, nur weil die von deren OS bevorzugt behandelt wird. (Was zum Glück nicht der Fall ist!!) Die sind für mich nämlich schon immer ein absolutes no go gewesen. Genauso wie Intel! Und so wirds wohl auch bald mit Nvidia sein.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



JePe schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was ich gerade festgestellt habe: Ich habe ein SKY-Abo, kann aber kein ARENA gucken. Skandal! Soll ich hier etwa in schaebigster Art und Weise gezwungen werden, mich an den Kosten zu beteiligen, die Entwicklung, Bereitstellung und Support eines Produktes verursachen? Nicht mit mir!
> 
> Wer Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten.



Bist Du gerade irgendwo vorgelaufen oder warst Du schon immer so schön stark und mutig. Denn so schwachsinnig wie Du hier rumlaberst kannst Du echt nur schön vorm Schrank gefischt sein, bist stark abgeprallt und dann mutig wieder davor gelaufen. 

Halt Dich doch einfach raus wenn Du nichts Gescheites von Dir geben kannst oder willst. Davon ab, hinkt dein Vergleich gerade mal dermaßen wie ein Pirat mit Holzbein. Denn hier redet keiner davon was umsonst zu bekommen. Was wir hier wollen ist, etwas zu bekommen für das wir auch durchaus bereit sind Geld zu investieren oder bereits investiert haben, ohne dabei unsere Flexibilität aufgeben zu müssen. Es kann ja nicht angehen, das man keine AMD- Karte für die Grafik und dazu eine kleine Nvidia für PhysX nutzen kann. Oder so wie einige andere Nutzer und ich eine AMD in Verbindung mit einer Ageia- Karte. Denn wir haben für die Nutzung von PhysX gezahlt und versuchen es uns nicht umsonst unter den Nagel zu reißen. Und genau darauf zielst Du mit deinem Schachfugkommentar doch ab. Das hat nichts, aber rein garnichts mit Sarkasmus zu tun. Denn es ist einfach nur geistiger Unsinn.


----------



## cubbi223 (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

so kann man auch kunden verlieren. erst keine neuerungen bringen dann mit DXD 11 zu lange brauchen und nun diese markteting strategie. klasse unternehmen mit weitblickt. Hoffe mal das Havok für DX11 portiet wird und PhysX baden geht


----------



## NCphalon (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

das erinnert mich an assassins creed, wo die durch en patch DX10.1 deaktiviert haben^^


----------



## kenji_91 (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Deswegen hab ich mir ne 4650 statt ner 9500 für meinen HTPC geholt, man muss die Konkurrenz unterstützen, wenn mist gebaut wurde.
Wie in der Politik, SPD hat auch mit Schröder eine Titanic gefischt, und siehe da... Klare Maengel ist unsere neue Kanzlerin.

Zudem war doch sowieso ne neue Physik-Rendering Technologie für DX11 geplant, was somit Physix den Garr ausmacht.


----------



## moe (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

ich war ja noch nie nvidia symphatisant (schreibt man das mit oder ohne "h"?), aber das schießt den vogel irgendwie ab. ne alte karte für physx hätte ich mit eventuell auch noch angeschafft, aber jetz nich mehr.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Nvidia Poker Hoch mal schauen ob es sich Lohnt....


----------



## kenji_91 (29. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

sympathisch

ja mit h, aber woanders.


----------



## CentaX (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Das ist doch mal wieder Nvidia... Einen Affen als CEO, Umbenennungen, um Kunden zu verarschen, Krieg gegen Intel, Versöhnung mit Intel und Geld für JEDES verkaufte P55- Mainboard, ich wenn ich nen schei* auf SLi gebe...
Früher war ich echt ein ATi- Fanboy, dann wars mal gleichgestellt, bis Nvidia mit diesem Mist angefangen hat. Ich bin kein ATi- Fanboy mehr, aber von Nvidia kauf ich inner nächsten Zeit nichts mehr...
Man hätte das alles ganz anders angehen müssen... Cuda? Nö, wofür, wenns den freien Standard OpenCL gibt? PhysX? Weiterhin auf Ageia Karten lassen, diese günstiger machen etc.
20€? Klar, dazu in jedem Spiel ein paar nette Zufallseffekte, aber nicht so heftig angepriesen, wie Nvidia das macht (exklusive Spiele etc., werden die ganz alten Spiele inzwischen überhaupt unterstützt?!) Ich hätte schon lange eine, wenn das alles anders gelaufen wär...

e: Mal schaun, was Bucklew dazu sagt


----------



## MatrixMulder (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Wahnsinn... was NVIDIA jetzt betreibt ist doch echt nicht mehr feierlich u.eine FRECHHEIT!

Ich habe ein CrossFire Verbund aus (jetzt) 2xHD4890 u.einer BFG-PhysX Karte...
jedoch konnte ich noch nie die aktuellen Physx-Treiber von der NVIDIA Seite installieren?!
Nach 'erfolgreicher' Installation, war die Karte nicht mehr funktionsfähig, bzw.verweigerte den Dienst in Spielen mit Physx. (z.B. bei GRAW2)

Das fand ich schon immer ärgerlich u.habe dann auch wieder den alten 8er Treiber genutzt...
(da lief dann wenigstens die Physx-Karte )

Jetzt, wo ich mich sooo auf BATMAN freue, aber natürlich auch gerne die Physx-Effekte nutzen würde u.auch mitunter meine Karte dafür nutzen will, werde ich mir das wohl abschminken können...
echt traurig, dabei ist der (ATI)User wiedermal der doofe u.kann nur Frust schieben!


DANKE NVIDIA


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



MatrixMulder schrieb:


> Wahnsinn... was NVIDIA jetzt betreibt ist doch echt nicht mehr feierlich u.eine FRECHHEIT!
> 
> Ich habe ein CrossFire Verbund aus (jetzt) 2xHD4890 u.einer BFG-PhysX Karte...
> jedoch konnte ich noch nie die aktuellen Physx-Treiber von der NVIDIA Seite installieren?!
> ...



Du mußt erst den letzten 8er- PhysX- Treiber installieren. Danach kannst Du den neusten 9er drüber installieren und sch arbeitet deine karte wieder. Ist etwas umständlich, da Du es bei jedem Treiberupdate immer wieder so machen mußt. Aber der Aufwand lohnt sich. Beide Treiber gibt es auf der Seite von Nvidia. Den 8er speicherst Du dir besser irgendwo fest ab.


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

ich hab es langsam satt das ati und nvidia nicht klar kommen, ich hab nur probleme nforce leihboard und ati karte zum kotzen das ganze harmoniert nicht mit crysis wars warum auch immer mit combat arms geht alles ohne probs nur bei so einem hardware fresser wie crysis macht irgendwas schlapp oder die treiber fressen sich gegenseitig, zum kotzen


----------



## MG42 (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Mal angenommen...
...
Die neue Generation von NV KArten ist denen von (AMD)ATI preislich und von leistungstechnisch unterlegen...
...
Auch wenn nicht, könnten die froh sein, wenn überhauptjemand ne NV Karte für Physx kauft, (hätte ich auch so gemacht wenn NV mit der GT300 anführen würde...), aber falls das nicht offiziell 'behoben' wird wüerde ich für ne neue Midrange-GF kein Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Oversoul (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Vielleicht haben wir dass Glück und die EU zwing Nvidia die Treiber wieder Kompatibel zu machen weil Technisch ist es ja möglich

Für mich hört sich sowas immer nach Geldgier an, zumal Nvidia da auch seine Markposition ausnütz


----------



## HorrorAmeise (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Frech ist das schon von Nvidia, aber wenn PhysX von AMD wäre würden die wohl das gleiche tun um ihre Grakas zu verkaufen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Wäre ja auch noch schöner wenn man ATI und Nvidia Karten im System hat zur selben zeit. PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (richtig so!)

wenn PhysX dann halt keine ATI oder kein PhysX haben* so einfach ist das


*


----------



## Explosiv (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch noch schöner wenn man ATI und Nvidia Karten im System hat zur selben zeit. PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (richtig so!)
> 
> wenn PhysX dann halt keine ATI oder kein PhysX haben* so einfach ist das
> 
> ...



Du verstehst nicht ganz worum es geht. Wer frühere Ageia Physikkarten benutzt, hat genau so das Recht sie mit einer ATI-Grafikkarte zu kombinieren. Dadurch das die Ageia-Karte aber nicht mehr in Verbindung mit ATI funktioniert, wird der Kunde hier um sein Geld geprellt.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## legacyofart (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Find es gut das Nvidia so handelt! Und nein das ist nicht Ironisch gemeint.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht ganz worum es geht. Wer frühere Ageia Physikkarten benutzt, hat genau so das Recht sie mit einer ATI-Grafikkarte zu kombinieren. Dadurch das die Ageia-Karte aber nicht mehr in Verbindung mit ATI funktioniert, wird der Kunde hier um sein Geld geprellt.
> 
> Gruss Explosiv



Sehe ich etwas anders. Ageia ist damals mit seinen Physx karten pleite gegangen. NVidia hat die Technologie aufgekauft. Und wenn so etwas passiert glaube ich nicht das sie sich verpflichten support für diese Karten bis in die Ewigkeit zu leisten.

Ich habe eine NV Graka drinne, und meine nächste wird auch wieder eine NV sein. Zusammen mit einem neuen Board und meine jetzige wird schön die Physx berechnung machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ... NVidia hat die Technologie aufgekauft. Und wenn so etwas passiert glaube ich nicht das sie sich verpflichten Support für diese Karten bis in die Ewigkeit zu leisten.


 
Ja und nein

Wenn du sagst, die (kommenden) DX11-Karten von N_VIDIA unterstützen die gewünschte Kombination nicht - nun dann ist das "Schicksal"

Hier geht es aber darum, dass die Unterstützung *vorhanden* war und nun *aktiv* aus den Treibern rausgenommen wurde

Anders formuliert:
NVIDIA sagt: Wir wollen nicht, dass ihr *weiterhin* ein vorhandenes Feature nutzt - und nicht
Wir wollen nicht, dass ihr bei unseren zukünftigen Generationen deses Feature nutzen könnt

Das ist so, als ob AMD/ATI treiberseitig dafür sorgen würde, dass nur wer eine AMD-CPU hat auch DX10.1 nutzen könnte


----------



## KennyKiller (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Alter diese ganze PhysX und DX10.1 kacke ist doch eh fürn Arsch


----------



## Birdy84 (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Die bei nvidia sind doch dumm. So zerstören sie doch den einzigen Grund für einen ATI-Fan sich eine nvidia Grafikkarte (zusätzlich) zu kaufen.


----------



## MatrixMulder (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

@ Ghostmarine1871: danke für den tip, aber den kannte ich schon u.das hatte noch nie so bei mir funktioniert?!
ich habe es bei jedem, neu erschienenden Treiber, so gemacht u.nie hat es funktioniert!
wie gesagt, der neuste treiber war drauf... aber dann lief die karte nie in games mit an!?!

und @ schumigsg9: das ist quatsch was du da sagst...
warum soll DAS eine gehen u.DAS andere dann nicht? (mehr)

ich z.B.kann für mein multimedia/gaming system nur ATI nutzen, da NVIDIA meinen Beamer nie autom.erkannte (im gegenteil, es war ein akt die richtige auflösung manuell einzustellen) u.schon gar nicht eine ruckelfreier dvd/blu-ray wiedergabe ausführen konnte!


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



CentaX schrieb:


> e: Mal schaun, was Bucklew dazu sagt


Wo ist da denn das Problem? Ist Nvidias Technologie und sie können damit tun und lassen was sie wollen. Wenn sie PhysX nur freischaltet wenn du ein Rosa Tütü anhast - warum nicht?

Das sind genauso Entscheidungen, wie das SLI nicht auf AMD-Plattformen gibt. Oder (obacht! ) Crossfire nicht nForce-Plattformen. Nur mal so nebenbei, bevor jemand wieder mal behauptet, AMD/ATI würde sowas ja niiiiiemals tun


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Da stimme ich Birdy84 zu. Der Konsument hat selbst die Wahl (der Qual), welche Grafikkarte er nutzen will. Somit nimmt sich Nvidia selbst die Möglichkeit, die Systeme der ATI-Fanboys zumindest mit Physx zu unterstützen. Das würde zwar nur den verkauf einer kleineren Grafikkarte zulassen, aber es wäre immerhin besser, als wenn sie gar keine loswerden. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass physX jetzt von ATI adaptiert werden soll, sondern vielmehr darum, dass sonst dieses Feature exklusiv wird. Wer kein Nvidia will, kriegt kein PhysX - was aber auch für Nutzer der älteren Ageia-Reihe eben eine Schwierigkeit darstellt, da der Treiber nun rumzickt.
Ich denke, Nvidia spielt sich da gerade selbst ins Aus.

Edit:


Bucklew schrieb:


> Wo ist da denn das Problem? Ist Nvidias Technologie und sie können damit tun und lassen was sie wollen. Wenn sie PhysX nur freischaltet wenn du ein Rosa Tütü anhast - warum nicht?
> 
> Das sind genauso Entscheidungen, wie das SLI nicht auf AMD-Plattformen gibt. Oder (obacht! ) Crossfire nicht nForce-Plattformen. Nur mal so nebenbei, bevor jemand wieder mal behauptet, AMD/ATI würde sowas ja niiiiiemals tun


Das mag sein, doch muss es auch neutrale Personen treffen, die Ageia's PPU nutzen?


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Das mag sein, doch muss es auch neutrale Personen treffen, die Ageia's PPU nutzen?


So wie ichs im ersten Post lesen, hat das ganze keine Auswirkung auf die PPU?!


----------



## evil_dream (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

boa, ist mir schlecht!

ich hasse die Streits wo es NUR um rechte geht, normaler weise könnte die GPU von AMD/ATI PhysX auch berechnen.
am besten wäre die sollten PhysX abschaffen und eine erweiterte form von havok rauszubringen bringen die auch über GPU berechnet werden kann für die leute wo die cpu leistung nicht reicht
ich sehe das ganze als angriff


----------



## Juggernaut (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Also ich bin noch nicht so lange mit dem Computergedöns dabei, und mir war es eigentlich immer relativ egal welchen Grakahersteller ich nutze. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem nur ATI, hat sich irgendwie so ergeben...

Doch aufgrund dieser aktuellen Treibergeschichte sah ich mich (leider) gezwungen auf Nvidia umzusteigen. Ich bereue diesen Umstieg zwar nicht, denn insgesamt bin ich mit meinem System jetzt zufriedener, aber dennoch hat dies einen sehr bitteren Beigeschmack für die Nutzer von Ageia Karten. 
Der Umstieg ist auch nur deshalb erfolgt, weil es für mich wichtiger ist PhysX anstatt DX10.1 zu nutzen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> So wie ichs im ersten Post lesen, hat das ganze keine Auswirkung auf die PPU?!


Doch.


Explosiv schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht ganz worum es geht. Wer frühere Ageia Physikkarten benutzt, hat genau so das Recht sie mit einer ATI-Grafikkarte zu kombinieren. Dadurch das die Ageia-Karte aber nicht mehr in Verbindung mit ATI funktioniert, wird der Kunde hier um sein Geld geprellt.
> 
> Gruss Explosiv


Nvidia hat die Treiber für die PPU's in der Hand.


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Nvidia hat die Treiber für die PPU's in der Hand.


Richtig und daher können sie damit tun und lassen was sie wollen. Ums mal ganz hart zu sagen, auch wenns vielen nicht gefällt.


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Da stimme ich dir ja auch zu. Aber ob es ein wahrhaft intelligenter Schritt war, mag ich bezweifeln.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

naja
kann ich verstehen.
ich hatte schon genug (Treiber)Probleme mit meinen GF Karten.
So "eliminieren" die ggf. ein paar Probleme mit den Physix Treiber.

Das das so oder so 1A zu NV passt ist (mir) klar.
Schön oder Kundenfreundlich ist das nicht.

Freuen wir uns lieber auf DX11 wo das ggf. wieder alles zum alten Eisen gehört.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Wir können nur hoffen, das Nvidia damit auf die Schnautze fällt. Und sich alle Hersteller von Spielen demnächst auf OpenCL und Havok stürzen. Denn ich denke damit fährt der Kunde auf Dauer am besten. Bis dato war ich weder pro noch kontra Nvidia eingestellt. Aber sollten die ihr konsumentenfeindliches Verhalten nicht ändern, dann sind sie demnächst für mich ein no go beim Hardwarekauf.

Und noch eines zu Nvidias Rechten mit dem Treiber tun und lassen zu können was sie wollen. Sie können es, meiner Meinung, nach eben nicht. Zumindest nicht im Bezug auf Ageia- Karten, denn es gibt da den schönen Rechtsgrundsatz der Besitzstandswahrung. Und der schließt für meine Begriffe ein solches Verhalten aus. Aber wie heißt das so schön: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter! Und den Support für ein Gerät einfach einstellen, weil Du es Hersteller einer übernomme oder selbstentwickelten Technik nicht bzw. nicht mehr magst kannst, Du nach unerer Gesetzeslage eigentlich auch nicht. Und wenn jetzt wer anmerkt die sitzen aber in den USA, hat er nur indirekt recht. Die verkaufen in Deutschland, ergo untwerfen sie sich damit unseren Rechtsbedingungen. Sonst hätte Audi wohl seinerzeit nicht Millionen zahlen müssen, weil so ein Ami mal wieder zu dämlich war ein Auto mit Automatik zu fahren, Oder Miickersoft hätte nicht soviel Theater mit der EU!! Ergo sollte Nvidia mit solchen Dingen ganz schön vorsichtig sein.


----------



## cubbi223 (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Wartet ab bis DX 11 mit compute Shadern kommt. Dann werden wir sehen in wieweit PhysX überleben kann. mit DX 11 oder Open CL ist es ja möglich jede Physik engine auf der grafik karte zum laufen zu bringen. 

Und um mal erlich zu sein bis jetzt hat PhysX noch nicht den erhoften nutzen erbracht. 
Es wahren zwar immer nur mehr Partikel zu sehen die physikalisch kaputt gemacht werden konnten. Aber das kann man auch auf ner CPU darstellen. Kein Game Lastet die CPU voll aus. Platz für physik ist da genug


----------



## klefreak (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Richtig und daher können sie damit tun und lassen was sie wollen. Ums mal ganz hart zu sagen, auch wenns vielen nicht gefällt.




nein, könne sie nicht !!

1. es steht auf keinem ihrer Produkte drauf, dass diese keine GPU PhysX beherrschen wenn ne andere Graka im system ist ! 
--> irreführung,... --> in USA kann sowas teuer werden 

2. sie dürfen nicht bestehende Funktionen im nachhinein entfernen !
--> wäre so wie das klimaanlagenbsp. von vorher; da kann auch nicht der mechaniker diese im nachhinein!deaktivieren, nur weil die Räder oder das Navi nicht vom gleichen Hersteller ist..

mfg Klemens


----------



## strider11f (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Mein Gott sind die dämlich! Wenn die bereits verkauften Karten nachträglich unbrauchbar gemacht werden, sind die Gerichtsverfahren wegen Eingriff in die Eigentumsrechte und der Manipulation von IT Systemen doch vorprogrammiert. Bei den in Nordamerika aufgerufenen Schadensersatzsummen muß NV dann aber ´ne Menge Karten verkaufen um dabei schwarze Zahlen zu schreiben. Gibt´s denn wenigstens vorher ´ne Warnung für den Kunden oder ´ne Rollback Funktion?


----------



## UltraSchmart (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Natürlich KANN nVidia tun und lassen, was sie wollen. Ob sie das aber dürfen, ist ne andere Frage. 
Wenn besitzer einer AMD-Karte eine nVidia-Karte zur Physikbeschleunigung gekauft haben, weil es eben möglich war, dann können sie das nicht mehr nutzen. Nur wo war die Ankündigung, dass es mal nicht funktionieren wird. Wo sind Warnungen auf den Verpackungen? 
Die Beispiele mit Crossfire nicht auf nV-Boards ziehen nicht, da es noch nie ging und somit kein Kunde dadurch irregeführt worden ist. Auf die Auflistung weiterer Machenschaften werde ich verzichten, da dies unnötig ist, weil jeder von denen in der Branche nicht heilig ist. Das ist auch ganz normal. Schließlich will jedes Unternehmen Geld verdienen und keine Sympathie sammeln.

Das Problem ist doch: Ich bezahle Geld für eine Dienstleistung, die mir im nachhinein auf eine hinterhältige (da verschleierte) Art und Weise verweigert wird. Man bezahlt schließlich beim Kauf von Hardware die Software-Entwicklung und Pflege mit. Das ist so. Ohne dass ich Jurist bin, kann ich behaupten, dass dies gesetzeswidrig ist und es da Klagen geben wird von Seite des Verbraucherschutzes und oder privaten Gruppierungen.

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass Physx in 1 bis 2 Jahren überhaupt keine Rolle mehr spielen wird, da Intel die Entwicklung und Einsatz von OpenCL vorantreiben wird. Intel hat da glaube ich mehr zu sagen, besoders wenn Geld und Entwicklungsbugets ins Spiel kommen. Das ganze wird aggressiv in Angriff genommen, sobald erste Larabee-Karten verfügbar sind (die Dinger werde ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht kaufen  ).

Physix ist für mich kein Grund (wird auch keiner werden), eine High-End nV-Karte zu kaufen. 3D-Leistung entscheidet. Wenn ich aber eine 4870X2 mit einer 9800GT kombinieren könnte (auch in Zukunft), wäre es schon interessant gewesen. Bei der GT300-Reihe muss diese schon der Evergreen-Reihe weit überlegen sein, damit ich mir eine nV-Karte zulege, denn wer weiss, was die nassen noch alles abschalten, wenn man eine AMD-Cpu benutzen möchte oder einen AMD-Chipsatz oder auch Arbeitsspeicher hat wo kein "SLi" oder "nVidia-Edition" draufsteht. Echt krank.


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



klefreak schrieb:


> nein, könne sie nicht !!


Doch, auch wenn es dir nicht passt!



klefreak schrieb:


> 1. es steht auf keinem ihrer Produkte drauf, dass diese keine GPU PhysX beherrschen wenn ne andere Graka im system ist !
> --> irreführung,... --> in USA kann sowas teuer werden


Es steht aber auch nirgendswo drauf, dass es das tut. Und wenn du die Karte alleine drin hast, funktioniert es ja auch. Also ist das kein Mangel und erst Recht kein grund für irgendeine Klage.



klefreak schrieb:


> 2. sie dürfen nicht bestehende Funktionen im nachhinein entfernen !
> --> wäre so wie das klimaanlagenbsp. von vorher; da kann auch nicht der mechaniker diese im nachhinein!deaktivieren, nur weil die Räder oder das Navi nicht vom gleichen Hersteller ist..


Selbstverständlich dürfen sie das. Gibt da immer diesen kleinen Zusatz, den kennst du sicher auch: "Änderung der technischen Daten vorbehalten".

Und nebenbei (auch wenn das immer gern alle behaupten, es ist aber nachweislich falsch) bewirbt Nvidia Physx IMMER und NUR in verbindung mit einer Geforcekarte! Das die alten PPUs funktioniert ist im Endeffekt eine nette Sache von Nvidia gewesen, sie hätten das ganze auch direkt mit der Portierung auf CUDA einstellen können. Jetzt tun sie es halt später bzw. unter gewissen Bedingungen. 

Wer es nicht glauben will:

PhysX

"NVIDIA® PhysX® Technologie ist ausschließlich auf PCs mit NVIDIA® GeForce® Grafikprozessoren verfügbar"

Und noch aus dem offiziellen PhysX FAQ:

PhysX FAQ

"*Can I use an NVIDIA GPU as a PhysX processor and a non-NVIDIA GPU for regular display graphics?*
No. There are multiple technical connections between PhysX processing and graphics that require tight collaboration between the two technologies. To deliver a good experience for users, NVIDIA PhysX technology has been fully verified and enabled using only NVIDIA GPUs for graphics."

So und jetzt könnt ihr aufhören rumzuheulen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

PhysX ist meiner meinung Nach sowieso überflüssig. Man braucht kein Programm, dass auf CUDA basiert, um Physikberechnungen auf der GPU durchzuführen. Die gleiche Funktion könnte man auch in DirectX oder OpenGL oder eine andere API integrieren, ohne die Nutzer einer Ati-Karte auszusperren. Es gibt genug Titel, die PhysX nicht unterstützen und dennoch realistische Physik-Effekte bieten. 
In sofern komme Ich zu dem Schluss, dass PhysX nur dazu da ist, um Nvidias Karten dem Kunden schmackhafter zu machen. Wenn Microsoft extra WDDM 1.1 anbietet, damit man PhysX auch mit einer Ati-Karte nutzen kann und Nvidia dies dann mit dem Treiber unterbindet, dann kann man von einem heillosen gezeter sprechen. Dieses Vorgehen ist natürlich nicht gerade Kundenfreundlich, zumal man meinen sollte, dass Nvidia froh sein könnte auch kleine Nvidia-Karten zu verkaufen, die bei Nutzern einer Ati-Karte für PhysX zuständig sind. Immerhin kann Nvidia so seine Karten auch an Ati-Nutzer verkaufen, auch wenn PhysX überflüssig ist. Aber über Sinn und Unsinn von PhysX kann man streiten.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Bist du dir sicher, dass die dann wirklich mehr Gewinn machen würden? Wenn ein User CUDA bzw. PhysX nutzen möchte, braucht er entweder eine entsprechende Zusatzkarte (die ja nicht mehr produziert wird) oder eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte. Wenn die PhysX in der von dir erwähnten Kombination zulassen würden, dann sind Kunden nicht mehr zwangsläufig dazu "gebunden", sich eine teurere Nvidia zu kaufen, um PhysX zu nutzen, sondern können gleich sagen: "Ah, toll, dann kann ich mir ja ne ATI kaufen und ne billige, kleine GeForce dazu". 
Nvidia will, dass man sich die wesentlich teureren "großen" Karten kauft.


----------



## klefreak (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zum 1. Punkt: änderungen müssen aber bekanntgegeben werden und dürfen nicht im nahhinein ganz heimlich still und leise zum nachteil der knden eingeführt werden (konsumentenschutz, ..)

2.Punkt : es wird ja auch von niemandem bestritten, dass für PhysX entweder die Ageiakarte oder eine Gforce-Gpu benötigt wird.
--> nur das nun eingeführte sperren der Technologie bei Anwesenheit einer NICHT-Nvidiagpu im PC-System wird angeprangert.. (abgesehen dass diese Sperre eher nicht technisch begründbar ist..(hat ja bisher auch problemlos funktioiniert.. )

3. Punkt : steht dieser Punkt schon immer in der Faq oder wurde er einfach im Zuge der Sperrung eingeführt ??

4.Punkt: zum heulen bringt mich so etwas noch lange nicht 



@Gunny Hartman

--> ich weis nicht ob MS das verwenden 2er verschiedener Treiber (nvidia,amd,sis,matrox.....) nur wegen physx erneut integriert hat ...
 --> auf einem Board mit zb nvidia onboardgraka sollte ja auch gleichzeitig ne externe AMD karte funktionieren, (oder eben umgekehrt)  ich denke, dass hier eher der fokus liegt;
 (physx ist MS dank DX11 eher sch***egal..)

mfg klemens


----------



## caine2011 (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

für mich ein weiterer grund an nvidia zu zweifeln...


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



klefreak schrieb:


> zum 1. Punkt: änderungen müssen aber bekanntgegeben werden und dürfen nicht im nahhinein ganz heimlich still und leise zum nachteil der knden eingeführt werden (konsumentenschutz, ..)


Siehe Links, das ganze steht schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Nvidia-Homepage. Und das PhysX in Kombination mit einer ATI-karte funktioniert hat Nvidia NIEMALS versprochen. Ansonsten bitte entsprechenden Nachweis.



klefreak schrieb:


> 2.Punkt : es wird ja auch von niemandem bestritten, dass für PhysX entweder die Ageiakarte oder eine Gforce-Gpu benötigt wird.
> --> nur das nun eingeführte sperren der Technologie bei Anwesenheit einer NICHT-Nvidiagpu im PC-System wird angeprangert.. (abgesehen dass diese Sperre eher nicht technisch begründbar ist..(hat ja bisher auch problemlos funktioiniert.. )


Dennoch war dieses Feature (PhysX in Kombination mit einer Radeon) niemals beworben, noch wurde es so verkauft. Wenn es so funktioniert hat und heute nicht mehr, so ist das einfach nur ein netter Zug gewesen, das man es nciht früher schon so getan hat bzw. die PPU nicht sofort mit CUDA ausgeschlossen hat.

Nur weil du Glück hattest und der Polizist dich letztens nicht bestraft hat als du gegen den Baum gepinkelt hast, kannst du daraus nciht die generelle Erlaubnis ableiten, dass du immer gegen Bäume pinkeln kannst.



klefreak schrieb:


> 3. Punkt : steht dieser Punkt schon immer in der Faq oder wurde er einfach im Zuge der Sperrung eingeführt ??


Weiß ich nicht, dennoch wäre diese "heimliche Änderung" ja verdammt öffentlich 



klefreak schrieb:


> 4.Punkt: zum heulen bringt mich so etwas noch lange nicht


Das war auch nicht unbedingt an dich persönlich gerichtet, eher an die Leute die mit der wenigsten Ahnung am lautesten Brüllen (aber das ist ja leider immer so).


----------



## DerKinderRiegel (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Nvidia besitzt die technik also dürfen sie prinzipiell dass damit machen und treiber updates sind ja eig service.
Die frage ist nur ob es besonders intelligente von nvidia ist die verbreitung der physix technik so zu bremsen kurz bevor mit den DX11 compute shadern eine cuda alternative auf den markt kommt.
Ich bezweifle dass bisherige ATI + kleine nvdia gpu für physix user jetzt in den laden rennen und sich eine neue nvidia karte kaufen.

grüße


----------



## riedochs (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Irgendwie richt das nach Panik seitens Nvidia. Die Geschaefte laufen nicht mehr so gut und bei DX11 rennt man ATI hinterher.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass die dann wirklich mehr Gewinn machen würden? Wenn ein User CUDA bzw. PhysX nutzen möchte, braucht er entweder eine entsprechende Zusatzkarte (die ja nicht mehr produziert wird) oder eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte. Wenn die PhysX in der von dir erwähnten Kombination zulassen würden, dann sind Kunden nicht mehr zwangsläufig dazu "gebunden", sich eine teurere Nvidia zu kaufen, um PhysX zu nutzen, sondern können gleich sagen: "Ah, toll, dann kann ich mir ja ne ATI kaufen und ne billige, kleine GeForce dazu".
> Nvidia will, dass man sich die wesentlich teureren "großen" Karten kauft.



Ja, aber es gibt immer Leute die so oder so eine Ati-Karte kaufen und diese könnten sich ja noch dazu entschließen, eine billige GeForce zu kaufen, um PhysX nutzen zu können. Sicher will Nvidia, dass die leute die teuren GeForce-Karten kaufen, aber wenn jemand schon eine Radeon hat, warum dem dann nicht wenigstens eine kleine GeForce verkaufen? Immerhin besser als wenn alle Nutzer einer Radeon auf PhysX verzichten, denn dann würde Nvidia ja gar nichts an denen verdienen. So wäre es quasi eine Art Zusatzgeschäft, nach dem Motto: "Wenn der Kunde schon eine Radeon kauft, soll er wenigstens für PhysX eine kleine GeForce kaufen". So könnte Nvidia z.B. die G92 Chips aus den Lagern pusten.


----------



## drumbomb (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Man sollte es von der rechtlichen Seite bei uns prüfen lassen, wenn das Abschalten von PhysX als Mangel gewertet werden kann hat der Kunde die Chance Nvidia zur Behebung des Fehlers aufzufordern und wenn Nvidia dem nicht nach kommt so hat man immerhin das Recht auf Wandel des Vertrages und damit Geld zurück für die NV Grafikkarte.


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Ja, aber es gibt immer Leute die so oder so eine Ati-Karte kaufen und diese könnten sich ja noch dazu entschließen, eine billige GeForce zu kaufen, um PhysX nutzen zu können.


Nur das ab einem gewissen Prozentsatz Leuten, die dann lieber direkt ne GeForce kaufen anstatt die Radeon, sich das ganze eher rechnet, als die kleine Zusatzgeforce. 

Und genau dafür soll ja u.A. PhysX dienen. Als Alleinstellungsmerkmal gegenüber ATI.



drumbomb schrieb:


> Man sollte es von der rechtlichen Seite bei uns prüfen lassen, wenn das Abschalten von PhysX als Mangel gewertet werden kann hat der Kunde die Chance Nvidia zur Behebung des Fehlers aufzufordern und wenn Nvidia dem nicht nach kommt so hat man immerhin das Recht auf Wandel des Vertrages und damit Geld zurück für die NV Grafikkarte.


Nö:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...dem-system-ab-gforce-186-a-2.html#post1073303

Siehe Auszug aus dem FAQ. Und abgesehen davon wurde die Unterstützung von Physx in einem ATI/Nvidia-Gemisch niemals beworben oder als funktionsfähig verkauft. Das das mal funktioniert hat und jetzt nicht mehr, spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Burn2Cry (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Finde ich persönlich vollkommen in Ordnung!

NVIDIA stellte, nach einer Zeit, in der es kostenpflichtig war, vor längerer Zeit PhysX auch für GeForce-Nutzer ohne PhysX-Karten zur Verfügung. Warum sollten ATI-Fanboys davon profitieren? Kommt zur hellen Seite des Bildschirms!


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Burn2Cry schrieb:


> Finde ich persönlich vollkommen in Ordnung!
> 
> NVIDIA stellte, nach einer Zeit, in der es kostenpflichtig war, vor längerer Zeit PhysX auch für GeForce-Nutzer ohne PhysX-Karten zur Verfügung. Warum sollten ATI-Fanboys davon profitieren? Kommt zur hellen Seite des Bildschirms!


 
Warum sollte sich jeder GeForce-Karten kaufen? Gehören deiner Meinung nach ATI-Karten verboten? Hast du eigentlich irgendeine Ahnung von Grafikkarten? Wie, nein, du bist Nvidia-Fanboy? Ahh, dacht ich mir.


----------



## b00naqua (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Weis garnicht was sich hier aufgeregt wird... ist doch ihr gutes recht. 
Schließlich ist es ja ihre Technik bzw. sie haben die Rechte dafür.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



b00naqua schrieb:


> Weis garnicht was sich hier aufgeregt wird... ist doch ihr gutes recht.
> Schließlich ist es ja ihre Technik bzw. sie haben die Rechte dafür.


 
Es ist _nicht ganz_ ihre Technik, hätten sie Ageia nicht übernommen, hätte Nvidia jetzt auch nicht diese Technologie. Aber rechtlich gesehen ist es ihre, stimmt schon, nur ist es unfair, ATI-Nutzer nun doch komplett auszusperren, da man der Firma zuvor noch die Schnittstelle angeboten hatte.


----------



## Backe (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Burn2Cry schrieb:


> Finde ich persönlich vollkommen in Ordnung!
> 
> NVIDIA stellte, nach einer Zeit, in der es kostenpflichtig war, vor längerer Zeit PhysX auch für GeForce-Nutzer ohne PhysX-Karten zur Verfügung. Warum sollten ATI-Fanboys davon profitieren? Kommt zur hellen Seite des Bildschirms!



Ist ja schön wenn Geforce User es nutzen können mit ihrer Karte, find ich ja gut. Aber hier geht es ja nicht darum das es auf ATI Karten berechnet werden soll, sondern das Leute mit einer ATI Karte zusätzlich eine Geforce Karte nutzen um dort PhysX berechnen zu lassen (d.h. ATI User müssen zusätzlich investieren um PhysX zu bekommen, es bleibt quasi kostenpflichtig). Und wenn ich dann noch lese "Kommt zur hellen Seite des Bildschirms!", so ein Kiddie gequatsche und immer dieses Fanboy gebashe. Echt schlimm.

Es bleibt natürlich das Recht Nvidia's die Technik nur gewissen Leuten zur Verfügung zu stellen, ist nur nicht grad kundenfreundlich.

greez Backe


----------



## b00naqua (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Du bist ja in dem Moment wo du einen ATI besitzt/benutzt kein Kunde von NVidia sondern förderst mit deinem investierten Geld AMD/ATI 
Ich hab nur ne Geforce, kann dafür Physx nutzen = Kundenfreundlich ^^

Naja aber so ist es nun mal ... AMD - Intel ist ja das selbe Prinzip .. siehe Mainboards und deren Sockel. Da kann ich ja auch nicht Mixen, also zb. ein Core-2-Quad oder Core i5/i7 von Intel auf nen AM3 Board von AMD rauf setzen.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Du bist aber in gewisser Weise ein Kunde von denen, wenn du deren Software/Treiber nutzt.


----------



## Backe (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



b00naqua schrieb:


> Du bist ja in dem Moment wo du einen ATI besitzt/benutzt kein Kunde von NVidia sondern förderst mit deinem investierten Geld AMD/ATI



Wenn man seine alte Geforce als PhysX Karte nutzt hast du quasi recht, aber gibt auch Leute die zusätzlich eine kleine Geforce für diesen zweck kaufen. Dabei sind dann bestimmt auch einige die sonst keine NVidia gekauft hätten.

Aber das kann man sehn wie man will
Mir persönlich is PhysX ni so wichtig. Iwann kommen dann noch AMD und Intel mit Havok. Ich hoffe das es iwann eine einheitliche API gibt. Aber wer weiß, vllt schlummert bis dahin ja schon eine NVidia in meinem Rechner, bin da nicht so festgelegt

greez Backe


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Backe schrieb:


> Mir persönlich is PhysX ni so wichtig. Iwann kommen dann noch AMD und Intel mit Havok. Ich hoffe das es iwann eine einheitliche API gibt. Aber wer weiß, vllt schlummert bis dahin ja schon eine NVidia in meinem Rechner, bin da nicht so festgelegt
> 
> greez Backe


 
ATI arbeitet an Stream, soweit ich weiß. Havok gibt's zwar schon länger als PhysX, aber letzteres hat sich durch Nvidia am Markt besser positioniert und auch etabliert. Ich denke Havok hat da noch einiges an Nachholarbeit vor sich, auch wenn ich anfangs auch eher für Havok war.


----------



## BaronSengir (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist _nicht ganz_ ihre Technik, hätten sie Ageia nicht übernommen, hätte Nvidia jetzt auch nicht diese Technologie. Aber rechtlich gesehen ist es ihre, stimmt schon, nur ist es unfair, ATI-Nutzer nun doch komplett auszusperren, da man der Firma zuvor noch die Schnittstelle angeboten hatte.


 
Warum ist das unfair? Sie haben Ati die Nutzung der Physx angeboten. Ati wollte nicht weil sie auf krampf einen eigenen standart etablieren wollten. 
Sorry. Aber wer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand will läuft halt auch hin und wieder dagegen. Da bin ich mit meiner Ati Karte eher sauer auf Ati muss ich sagen. Hätte ich das gewusst wäre ich vielleicht doch zu nvidia gewechselt.
So schade es auch ist wenn ein schlechterer Standart gewinnt (Wie zum Beispiel im Falle von OpenGL das leider nicht Hautpstandart ist), so schlimm ist es auch wenn du solche Feindseligkeiten endlos gebremmst wird.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



BaronSengir schrieb:


> Warum ist das unfair? Sie haben Ati die Nutzung der Physx angeboten. Ati wollte nicht weil sie auf krampf einen eigenen standart etablieren wollten.


 
Falsch! ATI hatte Angst, das Nvidia diesen Schritt nur aus markentingtechnischen gehen würde; 1. Hätte man die Technik absichtlich schlechter auf ATI Karten portiert, um gleichwertige Nvidia-Produkte besser dastehen zu lassen und 2. wollte Nvidia sich auch bestimmte Entwicklungen von ATI einverleiben.


----------



## BaronSengir (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Falsch! ATI hatte Angst, das Nvidia diesen Schritt nur aus markentingtechnischen gehen würde; 1. Hätte man die Technik absichtlich schlechter auf ATI Karten portiert, um gleichwertige Nvidia-Produkte besser dastehen zu lassen und 2. wollte Nvidia sich auch bestimmte Entwicklungen von ATI einverleiben.


 
Und das ist besser? Das sind alles Dinge die man hätte vertraglich regeln können.

P.s.: Entschuldigung. Es heisst natürlich "standard"


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Und wie hätte dieser Vertrag deiner Meinung nach aussehen sollen? Nvidia hätte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit gewisse Abkommen eingebaut, um sich selbst Vorteile zu ergattern. Und das hat ATI auch womöglich auch misstrausich gemacht; Ein jahzehntelanger Konkurrent versucht urplötzlich aus heiterem Himmel mit dem Erzfeind zu kooperieren? Ich wäre da auch stutzig geworden.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Es wäre nicht verwunderlich, wenn PhysX auch bei bester Mühe auf AMD-GPUs schlechter liefe. Immerhin sieht man auch an F@H, dass GPUs mit vergleichbarer Renderstärke hier völlig unterschiedliche Leistungen erbringen. Nvidia GPUs sind hier schneller als vergleichbare Pendants von AMD.

@Bucklew: Sicher ist es ihr gutes Recht, die Technik zu sperren. Allerdings musst du einfach zugeben, dass man sich auf diese Weise nicht grade beliebt macht. Negative Publicity sorgt nicht selten für Umsatzeinbrüche. Ein Beispiel hierfür wäre Apple, deren Umsätze stark eingebrochen sind, nur weil Steve Jobs damals krank wurde und eine Auszeit nehmen musste.
Marketingtechnisch ist es auf lange Zeit besser, wenn man als Firma ein gutes Image aufbaut.
Nvidia hat saumäßiges Glück, dass Technologien wie PhysX nur einen sehr kleinen Anteil aller Anwender weltweit interessieren, ansonsten wäre der Aufschrei vermutlich recht groß, wenn man plötzlich ein versprochenes Feature (z.B. DX-Support) rausnimmt, nur weil die User ein stück "verbotene" Hardware im Rechner haben.
Letzten Endes schaden sie sich dadurch selbst, weil eine Verbreitung von PhysX dadurch verlangsamt wird.

Edit: Ich bin gespannt, wie es mit DX11 wird. Theoretisch könnte Nvidia PhysX auf die Compute-Shader umschreiben und damit kompatibel zu allen anderen GPUs machen. Ob sies wohl machen werden? Damit würden sie PhysX auf jeden Fall ein gutes Stück nach vorn pushen.


----------



## JePe (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Bist Du gerade irgendwo vorgelaufen oder warst Du schon immer so schön stark und mutig. Denn so schwachsinnig wie Du hier rumlaberst kannst Du echt nur schön vorm Schrank gefischt sein, bist stark abgeprallt und dann mutig wieder davor gelaufen.



Jetzt hast Du´s mir aber besorgt.

Wer eine dedizierte Karte mit AGEIA-PPU hat, hat vermutlich auch eine Treiber-CD oder eine Sicherungskopie einer aelteren Version der PHYSX-Systemsoftware (die sich theoretisch auch aus aelteren GEFORCE-Treibern extrahieren laesst). Ansonsten wurde AGEIA vor etwa 1 1/2 Jahren von NVIDIA gekauft (vermutlich war das auch von Anfang an so von den AGEIA-Gruendern beabsichtigt - gekauft zu werden). Es waere sicher nett, wenn NVIDIA PHYSX so weiterentwickelt, dass auch Nicht-NVIDIA-Kunden (und das waere bei einer Kombination aus AGEIA-PPU und ATI/AMD-GPU der Fall) davon profitieren. Marktpolitisch haelt man es aber wohl fuer klueger, PHYSX als NVIDIA-only-Feature weiter zu entwickeln. Insoweit hinkt mein Vergleich auch nicht wie ein was-auch-immer mit Holzbein. Du hast ihn nur schlicht nicht verstanden oder willst es nicht.

@Mods: Starke Leistung. Mein Post (der als Zitat de facto sogar noch da ist) wird geloescht; Subguertellinienposts wie der obige bleiben aber stehen. Falls es da irgendeine Logik gibt, erkenne ich sie nicht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> So wie ichs im ersten Post lesen, hat das ganze keine Auswirkung auf die PPU?!


davon bin ich auch ausgegangen... und mein Post war zum Teil ironisch gemeint...

und außerdem mit älterem Treiber sollte es doch nach wie vor gehen

und kaum ein Spiel nutzt es im Moment... also was solls


----------



## Fate T.H (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ATI arbeitet an Stream, soweit ich weiß. Havok gibt's zwar schon länger als PhysX, aber letzteres hat sich durch Nvidia am Markt besser positioniert und auch etabliert. Ich denke Havok hat da noch einiges an Nachholarbeit vor sich, auch wenn ich anfangs auch eher für Havok war.



Und was hat Stream jetzt mit Physik zu tun ? Gänzlich garnix da es nur eine Sprache ist die mit CUDA vergleichbar ist.
Dadurch haste noch lange keine Physikengine da kann ATI zur zeit nur hoffen das was vergleichbares kommt was allgemeingültig laufen wird.


Was dieser Schritt von Nvidia angeht kann es mir egal sein nutzt das eh nicht.
Einzig die CUDA-Schnittstelle ist zur zeit interressant um die Karte als Frameserver zu missbrauchen ^^


----------



## kuer (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas anders. Ageia ist damals mit seinen Physx karten pleite gegangen. NVidia hat die Technologie aufgekauft. Und wenn so etwas passiert glaube ich nicht das sie sich verpflichten support für diese Karten bis in die Ewigkeit zu leisten.
> 
> Ich habe eine NV Graka drinne, und meine nächste wird auch wieder eine NV sein. Zusammen mit einem neuen Board und meine jetzige wird schön die Physx berechnung machen.


 

Na dann hoffe ich mal das du es noch lange genießen kannst. Wenn ATI und Intel erst mal Havok zusammen bringen, wird es schnell vorbei sein mit PhysX. Dann reden wir noch mal über das tolle NV und die versprochenen Support und deine tolle NV Karte die dann nur in alten Spielen was berechnen kann. Dann bist du der gear...te. Aber jetzt kannst du noch deine dummen Posts machen, bis du an der Reihe bist.  Manche User blicken es nie  Man sollte keinen Einzelgänge , egal welcher Firma unterstützen.


----------



## Bucklew (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht verwunderlich, wenn PhysX auch bei bester Mühe auf AMD-GPUs schlechter liefe. Immerhin sieht man auch an F@H, dass GPUs mit vergleichbarer Renderstärke hier völlig unterschiedliche Leistungen erbringen. Nvidia GPUs sind hier schneller als vergleichbare Pendants von AMD.


Wahrscheinlich die Hauptangst von ATI, daher auch die nicht-portierung auf ihr Stream. Alles andere ist doch nur blödes Gewäsch...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> @Bucklew: Sicher ist es ihr gutes Recht, die Technik zu sperren. Allerdings musst du einfach zugeben, dass man sich auf diese Weise nicht grade beliebt macht. Negative Publicity sorgt nicht selten für Umsatzeinbrüche. Ein Beispiel hierfür wäre Apple, deren Umsätze stark eingebrochen sind, nur weil Steve Jobs damals krank wurde und eine Auszeit nehmen musste.
> Marketingtechnisch ist es auf lange Zeit besser, wenn man als Firma ein gutes Image aufbaut.


Von Beliebtheit kann man sich nichts kaufen. Sieht man doch auch hier: AMD ist hier ständig die gute Firma, der kleine Underdog, der nie was schlechtes tut. Das sie genauso eine (überspitzt gesagt) Schweinefirma sind wie alle anderen sieht man ebenso an Crossfire auf nForce oder auch an den CPU-Preisen zu Athlon XP Zeiten. Dennoch sieht es bei denen finanziell alles andere als rosig aus und die bösen Konkurrenten stehen deutlich besser da. Bei Buisness muss man eben auch mal unbeliebte Entscheidungen treffen, man kann sich nicht immer beliebt machen.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Nvidia hat saumäßiges Glück, dass Technologien wie PhysX nur einen sehr kleinen Anteil aller Anwender weltweit interessieren, ansonsten wäre der Aufschrei vermutlich recht groß, wenn man plötzlich ein versprochenes Feature (z.B. DX-Support) rausnimmt, nur weil die User ein stück "verbotene" Hardware im Rechner haben.
> Letzten Endes schaden sie sich dadurch selbst, weil eine Verbreitung von PhysX dadurch verlangsamt wird.


Ich seh die Sache noch anders: Schließlich zahlt man ja als Nvidiakäufer für eben dieses Feature PhysX mit jeder Karte mit. Also ist es doch den Leuten gegenüber, die Nvidia kaufen um PhysX zu benutzen, unfair, wenn andere sich einfach ne poppels GeForce kaufen und sich dann Geld durch den Kauf einer Radeon sparen. 

Und mal unter uns: Ich schätze mal den Anteil derer, die PhysX in Verbindung mit einer Radeon wirklich nutzen auf sehr, sehr, sehr gering ein. Kommt einem nur anders vor, weil hier zig Leute ankommen und am lautesten rumheulen, aber das ist ja immer so


----------



## frEnzy (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Edit: Ich bin gespannt, wie es mit DX11 wird. Theoretisch könnte Nvidia PhysX auf die Compute-Shader umschreiben und damit kompatibel zu allen anderen GPUs machen. Ob sies wohl machen werden? Damit würden sie PhysX auf jeden Fall ein gutes Stück nach vorn pushen.


Für mich ist das ganz klar: PhysX stirbt mit DX11 sozusagen. Bei jedem DX11 Titel wäre es totaler Blödsinn noch PhysX zu unterstützen. Zumindest für die DX11 Version des Spiels. Und ob sich die Entwickler die Arbeit machen zwei Physik-Systeme zu programmieren bzw. zu unterstützen, darf bezweifelt werden. Das macht nur Sinn, wenn die Physik wirklich Spielbeeinflussend wäre und nicht nur stimmungsförderne Spielerei, wie bisher meistens.


----------



## neo9903 (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Phyix hat sich nicht durchgesetzt und wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht durchsetzen. Hat man ja an den "Power of 3" Ding da gesehen. Ich glaub die letze Folie wars. 13 Spiel unterstüzen Physix und davon waren Mirrors Edge, Batman und noch irgendein Spiel intterresant. Die anderen kannte ich nicht mal wirklich. Und das nach einiger Zeit dass ja Physix verfügbar ist. Ich hatte mit einer 9600GT geliebäugelt jedoch ist das jetzt hinfällig, naja auch egal. 
Ich hatte lange Zeit NV karten  6800gt,7900gt,8800gts, jedoch wechselte ich nach dem Umbenennungsding zu ATi (4870) und bin zufrieden. Die nächste wird halt dann eine 58xx, egal ob die NV dann schneller sind, denn nur für Crysis kaufe ich keine neue Karte.
Solage die "großen" Spiele wie Rage, Crysis, Cod, GTA, und ev Rennspiele kein Physx unterstüzen wird es Physix auch schwer haben.

Rage baut ja glaube ich auf OpenGL auf  --> wen Physik dann mit OpenCL. Das nächste Crysis wird ja sicher DX11 unterstüzen  --> kein Phyix.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

sidenote: es geht hier immer noch nicht zivilisiert genug zu und her - respektiert einander /sidenote:

@Topic


Bucklew schrieb:


> Und mal unter uns: Ich schätze mal den Anteil derer, die PhysX in Verbindung mit einer Radeon wirklich nutzen auf sehr, sehr, sehr gering ein.


 
Wenn auch ungern  - da muss ich dir Recht geben

Ich denke auch, letztendlich kommt diese "Aktion" auch und gerade HAVOK zugute; im März hatten ja bereits AMD und INTEL verlauten lassen, dass sie "etwas gegen NVidia's PhysX unternehmen wollen"

Zum Beispiel Twin Sector und vor allem "mein" Diablo 3 werden ja *Havok* nutzen - schaun wir mal


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Finde ich völlig korrekt!
ATI wurde angeboten PhysX zu verwenden, ATI wollte nicht und jetzt bekommen die User es auch nicht per *Umweg* ermöglicht.
Ist ja nicht so wie bei Creative die auf ihrem EAX Goldesel sitzen und ihn nicht rausrücken wollen, natürlich kostet das dann, war sicher auch für Nvidia teuer genug.

Wenn hier über jemanden gemeckert werden darf dann über ATI weil die sich einer neuen Technik von Anfang an versperrt haben, mehr als Gelaber über HAVOK oder ähnliches ist bis heute nicht auf meinem TFT gelandet... ich sehe inzwischen sogar PhysX Logo's bei Xbox 360 spielen! Also erzählt hier bitte nix vonwegen "wird sich nicht durchsetzen", das ist noch lange nicht entschieden.


Natürlich stinkt es den Usern wenn es vorher funktioniert hat, dann bleibt man aber halt bei dem alten Treiber und gut ist, ist doch eh nur die zweite Karte ...für PhysX!

Übt mal lieber druck auf ATI/AMD aus dass die PhysX akzeptieren und die Spiele die Technik serienmäßig für alle User anbieten können, da hätten alle Spieler was davon und man würde auch mal mehr sehen als nur rumfliegende Blätter und Fahnen, die Spielehersteller können ATI user ja wegen einer Funktion nicht komplett aussperren.

Und hier wird gemeckert über Nvidia und PhysX, da frag ich euch warum dann überhaupt welche extra deswegen eine Nvidia GPU dafür eingebaut haben und jetzt jammern weil es nicht mehr geht?


Das sind auch ein paar mehr als 13 Spiele:
PhysX ? Wikipedia

Da sind durchaus auch ein paar vorzeigbare Namen dabei. Natürlich ist das erst der Anfang, aber schaut euch mal an wie lange es gedauert hat bis Dual Core, Quad Core und x64 von Spielen flächendeckend unterstützt wurden? Blub! Genau bis heute noch nicht... dauert alles seine Zeit.


----------



## frEnzy (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Finde ich völlig korrekt!
> ATI wurde angeboten PhysX zu verwenden, ATI wollte nicht und jetzt bekommen die User es auch nicht per *Umweg* ermöglicht.


 
Wo ist denn da der Umweg? Die Nutzer haben doch extra eine Grafikkarte von NV gekauft, eben weil es heißt, dass Physix davon beschleunigt wird. Ich sehe das als Betrug am Kunden!

BTW: Wie issn das, wenn jemand ein Mainboard mit z.B. dem 785G Chipsatz von AMD hat? Funktioniert dann Physix auch nicht selbst wenn die eigentliche Grafikkarte eine von Nvidia ist?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

PhysX wird von vielen Leuten ohnehin überschätzt und wird im Endeffekt verschwinden, sobald Alle GPUs mittels DX Physikberechnungen unterstützen. Das ist nur eine logische Konsequenz, da es somit für die Spieleprogrammierer viel einfacher wird, gute Physikeffekte in Ihr Spiel zu integrieren, die auf allen GraKas laufen und somit logischer Weise auch mehr Kunden ansprechen, als wenn man nur auf PhysX oder Havok setzt, was zwangsläufig den ein oder anderen Käufer abschreckt.


----------



## Bucklew (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da der Umweg? Die Nutzer haben doch extra eine Grafikkarte von NV gekauft, eben weil es heißt, dass Physix davon beschleunigt wird. Ich sehe das als Betrug am Kunden!


Nvidia hat NIE versprochen, dass PhysX innerhalb einer Mischumgebung von Nvidia und ATI Karten funktioniert. Und wenn du eine Karte hast, dann funktioniert sie ja auch alleine. Es ist somit absolut kein betrug und u.a. steht das ganze auch im offiziellen PhysX-FAQ, was ich bereits verlinkt und zitiert habe!

Erzähl keinen Quatsch! 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ganz klar: PhysX stirbt mit DX11 sozusagen. Bei jedem DX11 Titel wäre es totaler Blödsinn noch PhysX zu unterstützen. Zumindest für die DX11 Version des Spiels.





Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> PhysX wird von vielen Leuten ohnehin überschätzt und wird im Endeffekt verschwinden, sobald Alle GPUs mittels DX Physikberechnungen unterstützen.


Wie oft wird das Märchen noch wiederholt? DX11 hat KEINE (!!!!) Physiksoftware, die PhysX oder Havok oder irgendeine andere ersetzen könnte! Es gibt NUR eine gemeinsame Schnittstelle für GPU-Berechnungen, die man für eine Physiksoftware nutzen KÖNNTE. Mit DX11 wird weder Physx, noch Havok verschwinden!


----------



## frEnzy (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nvidia hat NIE versprochen, dass PhysX innerhalb einer Mischumgebung von Nvidia und ATI Karten funktioniert. Und wenn du eine Karte hast, dann funktioniert sie ja auch alleine. Es ist somit absolut kein betrug und u.a. steht das ganze auch im offiziellen PhysX-FAQ, was ich bereits verlinkt und zitiert habe!
> 
> Erzähl keinen Quatsch!


Wo issn das Quatsch? Ich finde nun mal, dass es Betrug am Kunden ist! Da kann noch so viel in irgendeinem FAQ stehen. Die Karten werden damit beworben und plötzlich funktionierts dann doch nicht? Ich finds einfach nicht ok.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wie oft wird das Märchen noch wiederholt? DX11 hat KEINE (!!!!) Physiksoftware, die PhysX oder Havok oder irgendeine andere ersetzen könnte! Es gibt NUR eine gemeinsame Schnittstelle für GPU-Berechnungen, die man für eine Physiksoftware nutzen KÖNNTE. Mit DX11 wird weder Physx, noch Havok verschwinden!


Doch, wird es. Zumindest deren Nachteile werden damit verschwinden. Dank DX11 gibt es endlich die Möglichkeit über eine Standardschnittstelle Aufgaben, die nichts mit Grafik zu tun haben, von der GPU berechnen zu lassen. Dieser Standard wird dann von allen DX11 Karten unterstützt und somit gibt es keinen Grund mehr, einen Weg zu gehen (PhysX), der die Hälfte aller DX11-User ausschließt, nur weil ihre Grafikkarte eine gesonderte Schnittstelle nicht unterstützt. Das wäre marketingtechnischer Selbstmord! Ob dass dann immernoch PhysX oder Havok oder Schnirpelschnarpel heißt, ist doch total egal! Wichtig ist: Die *Schnittstelle* wird standardisiert und damit für *alle* Nutzbar!

Wie würdest du denn als Entwickler entscheiden? Nehme ich die Schnittstelle, die von jeder DX11-Hardware unterstützt wird oder die, welche nur von der Hälfte der Karten unterstützt wird? Siehste? Einfache Rechnung


----------



## b00naqua (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



neo9903 schrieb:


> Phyix hat sich nicht durchgesetzt und wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht durchsetzen. Hat man ja an den "Power of 3" Ding da gesehen. Ich glaub die letze Folie wars. 13 Spiel unterstüzen Physix und davon waren Mirrors Edge, Batman und noch irgendein Spiel intterresant. Die anderen kannte ich nicht mal wirklich. Und das nach einiger Zeit dass ja Physix verfügbar ist. Ich hatte mit einer 9600GT geliebäugelt jedoch ist das jetzt hinfällig, naja auch egal.
> Ich hatte lange Zeit NV karten  6800gt,7900gt,8800gts, jedoch wechselte ich nach dem Umbenennungsding zu ATi (4870) und bin zufrieden. Die nächste wird halt dann eine 58xx, egal ob die NV dann schneller sind, denn nur für Crysis kaufe ich keine neue Karte.
> Solage die "großen" Spiele wie Rage, Crysis, Cod, GTA, und ev Rennspiele kein Physx unterstüzen wird es Physix auch schwer haben.
> 
> Rage baut ja glaube ich auf OpenGL auf  --> wen Physik dann mit OpenCL. Das nächste Crysis wird ja sicher DX11 unterstüzen  --> kein Phyix.



Da gibts ein wenig mehr Spiele die Physx unterstützen ^^
und auch viele die sehr interessant sind... unter anderem :

PhysX Games List

PhysXInfo.com - Projects using PhysX SDK

Unreal Turnament 3 / Mirrors Edge / Sacred 2 / Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2



> APB - All Points Bulletin
> 
> Batman: Arkham Asylum
> 
> ...


bei manchen ist es zwar noch nicht 100% raus ob es rein GPU-Physx werden wird, aber es wird bei vielen als Ja spekuliert.


----------



## klefreak (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da der Umweg? Die Nutzer haben doch extra eine Grafikkarte von NV gekauft, eben weil es heißt, dass Physix davon beschleunigt wird. Ich sehe das als Betrug am Kunden!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Wie issn das, wenn jemand ein Mainboard mit z.B. dem *785G Chipsatz von AMD* hat? Funktioniert dann Physix auch nicht selbst wenn die eigentliche *Grafikkarte eine von Nvidia* ist?




 
den ersten Punkt sehe ich genau so, das 2. ist ein interessanter Ansatz, den man überprüfen sollte  (hab leider keine passende Hardware dafür.. ;( )

lg Klemens


----------



## Bucklew (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wo issn das Quatsch? Ich finde nun mal, dass es Betrug am Kunden ist! Da kann noch so viel in irgendeinem FAQ stehen. Die Karten werden damit beworben und plötzlich funktionierts dann doch nicht? Ich finds einfach nicht ok.


 Bitte einen entsprechenden Nachweis, dass Nvidia damit geworben hat, dass PhysX in einer heterogenen Nvidia/ATI-Umgebung funktioniert.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Doch, wird es. Zumindest deren Nachteile werden damit verschwinden. Dank DX11 gibt es endlich die Möglichkeit über eine Standardschnittstelle Aufgaben, die nichts mit Grafik zu tun haben, von der GPU berechnen zu lassen. Dieser Standard wird dann von allen DX11 Karten unterstützt und somit gibt es keinen Grund mehr, einen Weg zu gehen (PhysX), der die Hälfte aller DX11-User ausschließt, nur weil ihre Grafikkarte eine gesonderte Schnittstelle nicht unterstützt. Das wäre marketingtechnischer Selbstmord! Ob dass dann immernoch PhysX oder Havok oder Schnirpelschnarpel heißt, ist doch total egal! Wichtig ist: Die *Schnittstelle* wird standardisiert und damit für *alle* Nutzbar!


Nochmal: PhysX wird auch weiterhin existieren, weil das was PhysX macht (die Physikberechnungen) eben NICHT durch DX11 ersetzt wird. Nur die Softwareschnittstelle, über die PhysX läuft (aktuell CUDA) dann vielleicht DX11 sein wird - oder auch nicht, wird man sehen müssen. Genau deshalb wird PhysX eben NICHT verschwinden, sondern (wenn überhaupt) nur die Plattform wechslen - was aber für z.B. einen Nvidia-Nutzer absolut egal ist.

Wobei auch z.B. noch zu klären wäre, wie der Support für DX10-Karten in dieser Sache sein wird. Wenn die Physiksoftware über DX11 nur für DX11-Karten funktioniert, wird die CUDA-Schnittstelle für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre die verbreitertere sein. Von daher ist da noch lange alles nicht so klar, wie ihr es hier gern darstellt. Und PhysX wird durch DX11 NICHT ersetzt.


----------



## Bucklew (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



klefreak schrieb:


> [/LIST]
> 
> den ersten Punkt sehe ich genau so, das 2. ist ein interessanter Ansatz, den man überprüfen sollte  (hab leider keine passende Hardware dafür.. ;( )


Solange man den 780g nicht benutzt und er deaktiviert ist stört er Physx selbstverständlich nicht, denn dann wird er vom betriebssystem ja nichtmal erkannt.


----------



## neo9903 (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Solange man den 780g nicht benutzt und er deaktiviert ist stört er Physx selbstverständlich nicht, denn dann wird er vom betriebssystem ja nichtmal erkannt.



ATI Chipsätze deaktivieren die IGP normal wenn eine non ATI Karte eingebaut wird. Wenn eine ATI KArte eingebaut wird kann man die IGP z.B für einen 3. Monitor verwenden.




Die Physk Engine Physx verwenden schon einige Spiele, aber die Spiele die auch die Ahrdwarebeschleunigung durch die PPU oder GPU unterstützen ist bedeutend geringer.

DX 11 ist keine PhysikEngine, aber mit den DX11 GPUS kommt der Computeshader+ OpenCL und die können dann z.B ID und Crytec verwenden um ihre Eigene Physik engine Hardwarezubeschleunigen. Was ob eine unterstützung für OpenCL  bei Physix bzw Havok kommt wird man dann sehen.  

Unter Vista hatte ich mal zum testen die Ageia Karte eingebaut, doch bis auf Mirrors Edge hatte ich keinen Mehrwert bzw machte nur Probleme. Daher habe ich sie wieder ausgebaut. Jetzt unter W7 wäre eine Gforce gegange was sie ja jetzt unterbunden habe. Aber solange es nicht viele Spiele gibt die einen richtigen Mehrwert bieten stört es mich auch nicht dass es nicht mehr geht. Die meiste Zeit Spiele ich sowieso TF2 oder Rennspiele und da ist es sowieso egal.

Viel interresanter und ein Grund wieder NV zu kaufen, wäre in meinen Augen Hybrid SLi gewesen, jedoch ist es zz so gut wie tot, da es keine NV Chipsätze mehr gibt. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## neo9903 (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Doppel post bitte löschen


----------



## Bucklew (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



neo9903 schrieb:


> Viel interresanter und ein Grund wieder NV zu kaufen, wäre in meinen Augen Hybrid SLi gewesen, jedoch ist es zz so gut wie tot, da es keine NV Chipsätze mehr gibt. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


Es lohnt sich bei den heutigen 20-30W im idle, die selbst eine highend-karte schluckt, nicht mehr wirklich.



neo9903 schrieb:


> ATI Chipsätze deaktivieren die IGP normal wenn eine non ATI Karte eingebaut wird. Wenn eine ATI KArte eingebaut wird kann man die IGP z.B für einen 3. Monitor verwenden.


Richtig. Wobei unter Win7 ja wieder eine Koexistenz zwischen Nvidia und ATI möglich ist.


----------



## frEnzy (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Bitte einen entsprechenden Nachweis, dass Nvidia damit geworben hat, dass PhysX in einer heterogenen Nvidia/ATI-Umgebung funktioniert.


 
Darf ich mal Alternate zitieren?

_"Dank Unterstützung von NVIDIA CUDA und PhysX lässt die Grafikkarte auch bei GPU-basierten Anwendungen ihre Muskeln spielen._

Das bedeutet für mich: Wenn ich die Grafikkarte habe wird PhysX beschleunigt. Da steht nichts von "Wenn" und "Aber". Es ist ja auch meiner Meinung nach Quatsch, wenn Nvidia das im treiber expliziet ausstellt. Sie sollten lieber dafür sorgen, dass es in der Kombination gut und stabil funktioniert. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nochmal: PhysX wird auch weiterhin existieren, weil das was PhysX macht (die Physikberechnungen) eben NICHT durch DX11 ersetzt wird. Nur die Softwareschnittstelle, über die PhysX läuft (aktuell CUDA) dann vielleicht DX11 sein wird - oder auch nicht, wird man sehen müssen. Genau deshalb wird PhysX eben NICHT verschwinden, sondern (wenn überhaupt) nur die Plattform wechslen - was aber für z.B. einen Nvidia-Nutzer absolut egal ist.





Bucklew schrieb:


> Wobei auch z.B. noch zu klären wäre, wie der Support für DX10-Karten in dieser Sache sein wird. Wenn die Physiksoftware über DX11 nur für DX11-Karten funktioniert, wird die CUDA-Schnittstelle für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre die verbreitertere sein. Von daher ist da noch lange alles nicht so klar, wie ihr es hier gern darstellt. Und PhysX wird durch DX11 NICHT ersetzt.


 
Sagte ich ja auch. Wie das Programm am Ende heißt ist doch egal. Hauptsache ist doch, dass es über DX11 läuft eben damit alle Karten es unterstützen. Dass das nur bei der DX11-Version des Spiels funktionert ist ja wohl klar. Darum meinte ich ja auch, dass das PhysX, wie wir es bisher kennen, aussterben wird ("wie wir es bisher kenne" = auf Nvidia-Karten begrenzt). Spätestens in DX11-Exclusiven Titeln wird PhysX nur noch eingesetzt werden, wenn es über DX11 läuft. aber das wird man dann wohl sehen.


----------



## NEC (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Ati wuerde genauso reagieren ! 
Nv wahrt nur seine Rechte haette ati ageia gekauft......etc.
is mir persoenlich sowieso bucky 
PC: AsusP5Kpro ,E4400@FSB 374mhz*8 2GB DDR2 1125 Dominator
      Sparkle 9800GT-Plus@ 738mhz , 1836mhz shader, 1260mhz ram (full HD)
      msi 8600GTS @ 729mhz , 1729mhz shader, 1028mhz ram          (physx)


----------



## Bucklew (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Darf ich mal Alternate zitieren?
> 
> _"Dank Unterstützung von NVIDIA CUDA und PhysX lässt die Grafikkarte auch bei GPU-basierten Anwendungen ihre Muskeln spielen._
> 
> Das bedeutet für mich: Wenn ich die Grafikkarte habe wird PhysX beschleunigt. Da steht nichts von "Wenn" und "Aber". Es ist ja auch meiner Meinung nach Quatsch, wenn Nvidia das im treiber expliziet ausstellt. Sie sollten lieber dafür sorgen, dass es in der Kombination gut und stabil funktioniert.


Was hat denn jetzt Nvidia mit den Marketingsprüchen von Alternate zu tun? Nvidia schreibt klipp und klar, sogar öffentlich einsehbar, dass eine Mischung GeForce/Radeon mit PhysX nicht funktioniert. Und das ist kein Betrug, sondern einfach nur Produktmarketing. Du wirst auch bei keiner SLI-fähigen Grafikkarte den Zusatz finden "funktioniert nicht auf AMD-boards" - und genauso bei keiner Crossfire-fähigen den Zusatz "funktioniert nicht auf nForce".

Abgesehen davon: Wenn du die Karte alleine benutzt, funktioniert doch PhysX. Wenn du dann eine abweichende Systemconfig nimmst, funktioniert es halt nicht mehr, aber mit der systemconfig wird nirgendswo geworben. Willst du jetzt bei jeder Grafikkarte erst mal einen 30 seiten langen PDF-Text lesen müssen, wo jede mögliche und unmögliche systemconfig mit "geht" und "geht nicht" bewertet wird?

Wenn du heute an deinen 55PS Polo 325er Schlappe montierst kannst du auch nicht zu VW gehen und rumheulen "die Kiste schafft jetzt keine 120 mehr!" - und stell dir vor: das das so ist schreiben die auch nicht rein, was für dreiste Betrüger 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Sagte ich ja auch. Wie das Programm am Ende heißt ist doch egal. Hauptsache ist doch, dass es über DX11 läuft eben damit alle Karten es unterstützen. Dass das nur bei der DX11-Version des Spiels funktionert ist ja wohl klar. Darum meinte ich ja auch, dass das PhysX, wie wir es bisher kennen, aussterben wird ("wie wir es bisher kenne" = auf Nvidia-Karten begrenzt). Spätestens in DX11-Exclusiven Titeln wird PhysX nur noch eingesetzt werden, wenn es über DX11 läuft. aber das wird man dann wohl sehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Irgendwie schon faszinieren

Seit 11 Seiten reden wir dafür oder dagegen
Mit mehr oder weniger stichhaltigen Argumenten; aber immer mit Herzblut

Ich möchte jetzt aber einmal etwas Anderes wissen

Findet es jemand *gut*, dass NVidia das macht

Und ich meine nicht
- die dürfen das (stimmt ja auch)
- ist mir doch egal weil ich NVidia sowieso hasse
- ist mir doch egal weil ich ATI/AMD sowieso hasse

usw.

Ich denke nämlich, wir könne eh nichts dagegen unternehmen (höchstens keine NVidia-Produkte mehr kaufen)
Aber wir müssen es doch nicht gut finden - oder??


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

ist mir egal weil ich sowieso seit Jahren nur Nvidia Karten nutze

bis auf eine 9800 Pro (ATI)

2MX400; 3 TI-500, 4200, 6800, 7900GT, 8800 GTX, GTX 260

außerdem mit alten Treiber geht es doch nach wie vor ...


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Findet es jemand *gut*, dass NVidia das macht??


 
Na sicher, blätter mal ein paar seiten zurück


----------



## Speed-E (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon faszinieren
> 
> Seit 11 Seiten reden wir dafür oder dagegen
> Mit mehr oder weniger stichhaltigen Argumenten; aber immer mit Herzblut
> ...



- Geht mir am A**** vorbei, weil eh kein Spiel welches ich gerade zocke PhysX unterstützt.

Aus dem Grund habe ich meine 8800 GTS -512 auch verkauft.

PhysX ist im allgemeinen für mich auch kein Kaufargument, da habe ich andere Prioritäten. Gutheissen muss und will ich diesen Schritt von NVidia nicht. Ich als Kunde möchte da mehr Auswahl für mein System.
Wen NVidia keine PhysX-Karte loswerden will, nur weil ich der Meinung bin dass eine ATI-Karte mir als Grafik-Beschleuniger zusagt, dann Spar ich Geld oder investiere an anderer Stelle.  
Ich werde aber einen Teufel tun und mich auf einen Hersteller einschiessen.
Ich kaufe das was mir Leistungsmässig gut rüberkommt, ob das Ati oder NVidia ist, ist doch schnuppe. 

Deswegen: Nicht aufregen, sollen sie machen, Häufchen drauf und fertig.


MfG Speed-E


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Solange sie den Support für den P1-Accelerator aufrecht erhalten, ist mir das eigentlich auch egal. Und falls der irgendwann mal stoppen sollte, ist das für mich auch noch lange kein Grund, zu Nvidia umzusteigen.


----------



## Bucklew (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Findet es jemand *gut*, dass NVidia das macht


Klar, mein Job muss ja bezahlt werden 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber wir müssen es doch nicht gut finden - oder??


Es ist ein Unterschied zwischen "ich find das nicht gut" und "Das ist doch glatter Betrug!" - oder? Sachliche Diskussion: Gern. Aber keine so völlig übertriebenen und unsachlichen Kommentare. Das ist Fanboy-tum.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Von Beliebtheit kann man sich nichts kaufen.



Nein, aber man WIRD gekauft und das sollte Nvidia klar sein. Der Hauptgrund, warum AMD noch existiert, sind die vielen treuen Fans, zu denen ich mich auch irgendwo zähle, seitdem die Betrügereien seitens Intel rauskamen, aber das soll hier nicht das Thema sein.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich seh die Sache noch anders: Schließlich zahlt man ja als Nvidiakäufer für eben dieses Feature PhysX mit jeder Karte mit. Also ist es doch den Leuten gegenüber, die Nvidia kaufen um PhysX zu benutzen, unfair, wenn andere sich einfach ne poppels GeForce kaufen und sich dann Geld durch den Kauf einer Radeon sparen.



Richtig, die Leute haben PhysX mitbezahlt. Die Entscheidung, ob sie es nun auf der Hauptgraka nutzen oder auf der zweiten sollte ihnen überlassen werden. Wenn Nvidia nicht möchte, dass PhysX auf "billigen" Grakas läuft, müssten sie diese auch sperren. Aber dann war meine 9600 GT für eine Weile meine letzte Nvidia-Graka. 

Ich sehe es weiterhin als Vorteil für alle PhysX-User, wenn die Zahl PhysX-tauglicher Systeme so groß wie möglich ist, denn dann setzen Spieleentwickler auch künftig auf diese Schnittstelle. Da ist es mir egal, ob die anderen viel Geld in AMD stecken und nur nen Pfennigbetrag in Nvidia zwecks PhysX. Ich wüsste nicht, wieso das unfair sein sollte.


----------



## MatrixMulder (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Also nochmal eine Frage zu den Treibern...
habe eine BFG-PhysX Karte.

hatte den alten 8er Treiber drauf u.habe mir jetzt den neusten runtergeladen und drüberinstalliert.

Doch jetzt läuft meine Karte gar nicht mehr in GRAW2?!
(auch die vorher verfügbaren PhysX Demos werden nicht mehr angezeigt, bzw.kann ich nicht mehr starten)


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



MatrixMulder schrieb:


> Also nochmal eine Frage zu den Treibern...
> habe eine BFG-PhysX Karte.
> 
> hatte den alten 8er Treiber drauf u.habe mir jetzt den neusten runtergeladen und drüberinstalliert.
> ...


 
Das habe ich letztens auch festgestellt; bringt nix, du musst denalten 8er Treiber nehmen


----------



## drumbomb (31. August 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nö:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...dem-system-ab-gforce-186-a-2.html#post1073303
> 
> Siehe Auszug aus dem FAQ. Und abgesehen davon wurde die Unterstützung von Physx in einem ATI/Nvidia-Gemisch niemals beworben oder als funktionsfähig verkauft. Das das mal funktioniert hat und jetzt nicht mehr, spielt dabei keine Rolle.



Das Gespann selbst mag zwar nicht beworben worden sein, aber es wurde beworben, dass die GeForce Karten PhysX können und beim Kauf gab es hierbei keinerlei Einschränkung.

Jetzt wurde nachträglich eine Änderung des Produktes mittels Abänderung des Treibers durchgeführt und somit haben wir hier den Streitfall, weil das Produkt an sich für eine Nutzung der beworbenen Fähigkeit nicht (oder nur eingeschränkt) mehr zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Bucklew (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



drumbomb schrieb:


> Das Gespann selbst mag zwar nicht beworben worden sein, aber es wurde beworben, dass die GeForce Karten PhysX können und beim Kauf gab es hierbei keinerlei Einschränkung.


Ja, kann die GeForce auch ohne Einschränkungen - wenn sie alleine oder in Kombination mit anderen GeForce genutzt wird. Nvidia kann ja jetzt schlecht jede mögliche Kombination von irgendwelchen Hardwareplattformen auf den Produktpackungen aufführen.

Auf einer Radeon, die Crossfire kann, wirst du auch keinen Zusatz finden "funktioniert nicht auf nForce-Boards". Also, wo ist das Problem?



drumbomb schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde nachträglich eine Änderung des Produktes mittels Abänderung des Treibers durchgeführt und somit haben wir hier den Streitfall, weil das Produkt an sich für eine Nutzung der beworbenen Fähigkeit nicht (oder nur eingeschränkt) mehr zur Verfügung steht.


Was denn jetzt? Oben schreibst du, dass ein Gespann Radeon/GeForce nie beworben wurde und jetzt soll die Sperrung dieser Nutzung plötzlich doch wieder beworben worden sein? Was denn jetzt?


----------



## potzblitz (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



drumbomb schrieb:


> Das Gespann selbst mag zwar nicht beworben worden sein, aber es wurde beworben, dass die GeForce Karten PhysX können und beim Kauf gab es hierbei keinerlei Einschränkung.



Ein Blick auf die Nvidia Homepage und man ist schlauer! Da Stand die mögliche Kombination, sprich das es von Nvidia Seite nur mit deren Grafikkarten ab einer bestimmten Version geht


----------



## b00naqua (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass der Kunde NV-Grakas, nicht mehr kaufen sollte, damit die Absatzzahlen in den Keller gehen. Vielleicht schalten dann die NV-Leute, wieder ihr Hirn ein, und sehen, dass der Kunde, sich nicht zwingen läßt, etwas zu kaufen.



Nvidia zwing dich doch nicht ihre Karten zu kaufen entweder du willst GPU-Physx nutzen und kaufst dir somit ne Geforce oder du lässt es bleiben.
Nvidia kann doch nichts dafür das AMD/ATI mit Havok versagt hat.

Wäre jetzt Havok und somit AMD/ATI standart, denkst du das die nicht das gleiche gemacht hätten !?
Wozu der Konkurenz was schenken, wenn man dafür nicht zurück bekommt !?


----------



## flozn (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Hatte irgendjemand von euch schon jemals einen "Wow"-Effekt beim Betrachten einer PhysX-Demo bzw. eines PhysX-Features in einem Game? Eben. Ich auch nicht.

Ein nettes Zuckerl für den geneigten NVidia-Käufer - mag sein. Kaufentscheidend? Wohl kaum.


----------



## frEnzy (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Ich finde ihr (die Verteidiger von Nvidia  ) macht es euch zu einfach:

- Wenn ich mir ein Mainboard kaufe und es wird damit beworben, dass es SLI kann, dann erwarte ich dass es das auch wirklich kann.

- Wenn ich ein Mainboard kaufe, das damit wirbt, dass es CrossfireX unterstützt, ist es das selbe: Ich erwarte, dass das funktioniert!

- Wenn ich mir eine extra Grafikkarte kaufe, weil ich gerne PhysX-Unterstützung hätte und die Grafikkarte damit wirbt, dass sie das unterstützt, dann erwarte ich auch, dass das funktioniert!

- Sollte es eine Einschränkung geben, wie z.B. dass CrossfireX nur bei Karten der 4000er Generation funktioniert, dann hat das gefälligst benannt zu werden! Und zwar bereits vor dem Kauf und vor allem erwarte ich, dass es nicht plötzlich für meine 3000er Karten abgeschaltet wird! MS schaltet ja auch nicht von jetzt auf gleich seinen Support für Vista ab sondern kündigt das bereits Jahre vorher an, wann dies passiert.

- Wenn etwas bereits funktioniert hat (z.B. wie in diesem Fall die PhysX-Beschleunigung trotz ATI-Grafikkarte) und es dann im Nachhinhein plötzlich abgeschaltet wird, vor allem mit so fadenscheinigen Begründungen, dann ist das einfach nicht in Ordnung! Schließlich habe ich ja für diese Leistung bezahlt, die dann nicht erbracht wird!

- Mal ein ganz anderes Beispiel, welches das Problem, das ich sehe, vielleicht etwas deutlicher macht: Stell dir mal vor, du kaufst dir einen Ferrari weil er schön schnell ist. Und dann, nach einem Jahr, ändert Ferrari bei einer Inspektion dieses Feature so ab, dass du plötzlich nur noch auf italienischen Autobahnen schnell fahren kannst. Wäre das für dich in Ordnung? 

BTW: Ich habe jetzt gerade leider keine Verpackung einer Nvidia-Karte zur Hand aber ich wette, dass da drauf steht, dass diese Karte PhysX beschleunigt.

Natürlich kann man jetzt lammentieren, dass PhysX nicht so wichtig ist oder dass man halt auf dieses und jenes dabei achten sollte und dass es dort und da drüben auch noch weitere Einschränkungen gibt wenn man dies und das dabei auch noch anschaltet aber das ändert für mich nichts daran, dass der Kunde für etwas gezahlt hat, was er auf einmal nicht mehr oder nur sehr eingeschränkt bekommt!

Ich arbeite selbst in der Softwarebranche und wenn wir bei einem Produkt drauf schreiben, dass es unter Vista funtkioniert, dann kann der Kunde das auch erwarten! Und wenn wir dann plötzlich ankommen und sagen "Es tut uns leid, ab sofort läuft unser Produkt nur noch auf dem japanischen Vista", dann wird uns der Kunde unser eigenes Produkt um die Ohren hauen!!

Nvidia kann sich das nur leisten, weil diese Kombination wahrscheinlich nicht so oft vorkommt und es darum nur wenig Kunden wirklich betrifft. Aber es spricht mal wieder eindeutig gegen dieses Unternehmen, welches in der Vergangenheit ja schon mehrfach durch so unschönes Verhalten aufgefallen ist. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass ATI besser ist! Die haben sich auch den ein oder anderen Fauxpass gegönnt. Das ändert aber wie gesagt nichts an dem besch**** Verhalten von Nvidia in diesem Fall!

Und wehe jetzt kommt mir hier jemand mit "Fanboy-blalba"! Mein Rechner hat einen Intel-CPU, ein Nvidia-Mainboard und eine ATI-Grafikkarte. Also noch bunter kann man es ja fast nicht mehr mischen 

So, genug gemeckert ^^ Eigentlich war das schon viel zu viel Zeit für so ein blödes Problem, welches mich nicht betrifft. Schließlich war die Spielphysik bisher nur in den seltensten Fällen wirklich wichtig und wenn es so war, dann hat das auf jedem System funktioniert. Also denn, streitet euch mal weiter


----------



## Bucklew (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



frEnzy schrieb:


> - Wenn etwas bereits funktioniert hat (z.B. wie in diesem Fall die PhysX-Beschleunigung trotz ATI-Grafikkarte) und es dann im Nachhinhein plötzlich abgeschaltet wird, vor allem mit so fadenscheinigen Begründungen, dann ist das einfach nicht in Ordnung! Schließlich habe ich ja für diese Leistung bezahlt, die dann nicht erbracht wird!


Nur weil irgendwas irgendwann mal funktioniert hast, kannst du daraus kein Gewohnheitsrecht ableiten! Die Kombination ATI/Nvidia mit PhysX-Beschleunigung wurde nie beworben und wird sogar auf der normalen PhysX-Seite als nicht funktionierend erklärt! Was willst du noch mehr? Soll dich ein Nvidia-Mitarbeiter an die Hand nehmen und alles haarklein erklären? 



frEnzy schrieb:


> - Mal ein ganz anderes Beispiel, welches das Problem, das ich sehe, vielleicht etwas deutlicher macht: Stell dir mal vor, du kaufst dir einen Ferrari weil er schön schnell ist. Und dann, nach einem Jahr, ändert Ferrari bei einer Inspektion dieses Feature so ab, dass du plötzlich nur noch auf italienischen Autobahnen schnell fahren kannst. Wäre das für dich in Ordnung?


Es gab schon mehr als oft entsprechende Updates für Motorenmanagement, dass die Leistung gedrosselt hat, weil sonst der Motor und/oder Getriebe frühzeitig kaputt ging. Soll ich dir mal sagen wie erfolgreich die entsprechenden Klagen waren? 



frEnzy schrieb:


> BTW: Ich habe jetzt gerade leider keine Verpackung einer Nvidia-Karte zur Hand aber ich wette, dass da drauf steht, dass diese Karte PhysX beschleunigt.


Tut die Karte ja auch. Sie tut es halt nur dann nicht, wenn man eine Radeon zur Bildausgabe nutzt. Aber das wird ja auch nicht beworben


----------



## frEnzy (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Ich seh schon, wir werden uns da nicht einig 

Aber zu meinem Ferrari-Vergleich: Passender wäre, wenn Ferrari mein Auto drosselt, weil sie entdeckt haben, dass ich auch noch einen Mercedes in der Garage stehen habe ^^


----------



## Bucklew (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Aber zu meinem Ferrari-Vergleich: Passender wäre, wenn Ferrari mein Auto drosselt, weil sie entdeckt haben, dass ich auch noch einen Mercedes in der Garage stehen habe ^^


Nein, passender wäre: Ferrari legt dein Auto still, wenn sie merken, dass du einen Mercedes-Motor eingebaut hast.


----------



## frEnzy (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Das wäre aber auch nicht ok


----------



## Gast1666645802 (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung eigentlich noch nicht mal im Ansatz. 

Wer sich bis dato eine ATI-Karte kaufte, hat dies doch im vollen Bewusstsein getan, dass ihm PhysX sch..egal ist. Hauptsache billiger, denn Geiz ist geil. Woran es auch absolut nichts auszusetzen gibt, denn zumindest vom P/L her gesehen gehen diese Karten völlig in Ordnung. Dann im Nachhinein aber darüber zu lamentieren ist schon etwas scheinheilig. PhysX ist nun mal mittlerweile nVidia und wenn ich keine billigeren Ford-Ersatzteile an den teureren Mazda bekomme (auch wenn es aufgrund von Modellplattformen und Überdeckungen stellenweise mal ging), bloß weil der Hersteller das ab jetzt so möchte, dann ist das eben so. Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof und man sollte vielleicht mal ATI fragen, warum das Angebot zur Implementierung so kategorisch auf dem Rücken der User abgelehnt wurde. Wenn bei so einer Auto-Kombination was passiert, zahlt noch nicht mal die Versicherung. Und wenn der PC abstürzt, ist der Schuldige auch schnell klar: nVidia. 

Ein klein wenig objektiv sollte man schon bleiben.


----------



## NixBlick (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> ..


Ja dann wunder dich nicht wenn Nvidia die Grafikkarte abstellt wenn man eine Intel oder AMD CPU hat wird ja auch nicht beworben oder man einen nicht Nvidia Chipsatz hat.  Oder ein Chipsatz Hersteller hat was gegen einen Festplatten Hersteller und bremst dann mal eben die Datenübertragung aus. Oder AMD würde mit Absicht Nvidia Karten aus bremsen...
Wird ja nirgends beworben das es untereinander alles einwandfrei laufen kann.



FormatC schrieb:


> Wer sich bis dato eine ATI-Karte kaufte, hat dies doch im vollen Bewusstsein getan, dass ihm PhysX sch..egal ist.


Einige hab sich auch darüber gefreut ihr alte 88Gt als Physx Karte zu benutzen. Oder einige haben sich eine kleine 86bzw 96GT (gebraucht) gekauft.



Nvidia zeigt nur wie kindisch erwachsene Menschen sich verhalten können und das ist echt traurig.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



FormatC schrieb:


> Und wenn der PC abstürzt, ist der Schuldige auch schnell klar: nVidia.



Falsch: Wenn das Spiel einfriert^^

Zum Thema: 

1. Es hat vorher funktioniert mit ner Ati als "Hauptkarte"
2. Nvidia kann machen was sie wollen
3. Es ist rechtens.

=> Ich finds dennoch ******* und kundenunfreundlich, einfach weil die Leute, die diese Konstellation haben (Nvidia extra deswegen gekauft) vor den Kopf gestoßen werden. 
Im Nachhinein also als Fehlinvestition herausgestellt.

Ich finds einfach dumm von Nvidia, auch wenn es rechtlich einwandfrei ist.

Ich wart ja eh auf DX11, Computeshader, OpenCL und Havoc auf der GPU. Mal schauen, wie sich die Sache entwickelt.


----------



## Bucklew (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



NixBlick schrieb:


> Ja dann wunder dich nicht wenn Nvidia die Grafikkarte abstellt wenn man eine Intel oder AMD CPU hat wird ja auch nicht beworben oder man einen nicht Nvidia Chipsatz hat.  Oder ein Chipsatz Hersteller hat was gegen einen Festplatten Hersteller und bremst dann mal eben die Datenübertragung aus. Oder AMD würde mit Absicht Nvidia Karten aus bremsen...
> Wird ja nirgends beworben das es untereinander alles einwandfrei laufen kann.


Wenn man keine Fakten hat, dann macht mans halt mit Populismus


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

nehmt doch einfach den alten Treiber... mit dem es noch ging und kauft euch wenn ihr PhysX wollt einfach nur noch Karten von Nvidia oder verzichtet auf PhysX... so einfach ist das ...

Nvidia hat gutes Recht dazu darauf zu bestehen das man PhysX nur nutzen kann wenn man auch die Grafik durch Nvidia berechnen lässt


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Wie is das eigentlich, wenn man den alten Treiber weiternutzt und einfach immer nur die PhysX-Software aktualisiert? Würde das dann weiterhin funktionieren?


----------



## MatrixMulder (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Aber wie ist das jetzt z.B. bei dem neuen BATMAN Game...
da wird doch darauf verwiesen, dass man den neusten PhysX Teiber braucht?!

Momentan kann ich die Demo ohne PhysX Unterstützung zocken, bzw.die PhysX Karte wird mit den alten 8er Treiber nicht erkannt?!

Mir ist es schon wichtig, auch als ATI-Karten Besitzer... so ne'kleine Spielerei wie Physik im Spiel zu haben oder gar zu beobachten.
(u.aktuelle Games setzen momentan einfach auf PhysX... ich weiss, nur wenige Games... LEIDER)


@GR-Thunderstorm: Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## b00naqua (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



MatrixMulder schrieb:


> (u.aktuelle Games setzen momentan einfach auf PhysX... ich weiss, nur wenige Games... LEIDER)



*>* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...em-system-ab-gforce-186-a-10.html#post1075373


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



MatrixMulder schrieb:


> @GR-Thunderstorm: Wie soll das gehen?



Bis zum letzten oder vorletzten Grakatreiber konnte man ja noch die Nvidia-Graka neben der AMD-Graka für PhysX abrichten. Man könnte doch dann einfach diesen Treiber weiternutzen und aktualisiert immer nur die PhysX-Software, welche man auch seperat von Nvidia laden kann.
Ob man so die Sperre umgehen kann, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Bis zum letzten oder vorletzten Grakatreiber konnte man ja noch die Nvidia-Graka neben der AMD-Graka für PhysX abrichten. Man könnte doch dann einfach diesen Treiber weiternutzen und aktualisiert immer nur die PhysX-Software, welche man auch seperat von Nvidia laden kann.
> Ob man so die Sperre umgehen kann, weiß ich aber nicht.


braucht man dazu nicht nur den ATI Graffik Treiber und die PhysX Software oder auch noch einen Nvidia Grafikkarten Treiber ?


----------



## MatrixMulder (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Mir gehts nicht um NV Karten...
ich habe eine Ageia PhysX-Karte, bzw. eine von BFG!

Und da geht wohl nur der 'alte' 8er Treiber...


----------



## einjojo (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Hi 

Ich habe mal ein bischen experimentiert mit ATI-Grafik und Ageia-ppu und bin zum schluss gekommen das der letzte funktionierende Treiber für die Ageia der 8.09.04 ist. Alle anderen versagen den Dienst. (getestet mit 3dMark Vantage, Cryostasis und Mirrors´Edge) Hat jemand einen neueren Ageia-Treiber zum laufen gebracht? (in verbindung mit ner ATI-Grafik?)
ich habe die treiber natürlich über den 8.09.04 installiert aber sie bleiben leider funktionslos


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



einjojo schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen neueren Ageia-Treiber zum laufen gebracht? (in verbindung mit ner ATI-Grafik?)


 
Nein. Du und dein Vorredner sind bei weitem nicht die einzigen hier im Forum, die dieses Problem haben.


----------



## Namaker (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Wie sieht's eigentlich aus, wenn man eine S3 Chrome zur Grafikausgabe verwenden möchte? Macht natürlich keiner, aber ich würde gerne wissen, ob mit dieser Zusammenstellung PhysX funktioniert.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Nvidia schreibt ja, dass es mit None-Nvidia-GPUs nich gehen soll. Das beinhaltet AMD, VIA, Matrox und alle anderen.


----------



## Bucklew (1. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Nvidia schreibt ja, dass es mit None-Nvidia-GPUs nich gehen soll. Das beinhaltet AMD, VIA, Matrox und alle anderen.


Vorallem Intel - wobei, die sperren sich bei Spielen ja selbst aus 

Nebenbei - hat schon jemand Intel wegen Betrugs verklagt, weil die DX10-GPUs nichtmal ein Spiel starten können? Steht sicherlich auch nirgendswo


----------



## NixBlick (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Fakten hat, dann macht mans halt mit Populismus


Und deine Aussage "Is ja nicht beworben worden" ist das Maß an dem sich alle Begründungen und Fakten messen müssen. Verdammt liegt die Latte hoch Und Populismus war es nicht es war nur Überspitzt wieder gegeben was du geschrieben hast. Weil deine Begründung "Is ja nicht beworben worden" doch sehr komisch klingt.

Sie werden von Anfang an gewusst haben das es mit AMDTi funktioniert und nun werden sie auch wissen warum sie es nicht mehr wollen. Fair gegenüber die die ihre alte Karte bisher dafür benutzt haben oder sich eine kleine Nvidia gekauft haben ist es nicht. Vielleicht erhoffen sich so einen besseren Ausverkauf der 2xx Serie k.A.. Oder ist dir das wieder zu Populistisch.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Vorallem Intel - wobei, die sperren sich bei Spielen ja selbst aus



An dem Tag, an dem man mit nem Intel IGP Spiele spielen kann, kann man mit nem Nussknacker Äpfel schälen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> An dem Tag, an dem man mit nem Intel IGP Spiele spielen kann, kann man mit nem Nussknacker Äpfel schälen.



Wenn du Minesweeper uns Solitär mal weglässt, dann hast Recht. Wobei, der IGP kann man nicht trauen *g*


----------



## Bucklew (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



NixBlick schrieb:


> Und deine Aussage "Is ja nicht beworben worden" ist das Maß an dem sich alle Begründungen und Fakten messen müssen. Verdammt liegt die Latte hoch Und Populismus war es nicht es war nur Überspitzt wieder gegeben was du geschrieben hast. Weil deine Begründung "Is ja nicht beworben worden" doch sehr komisch klingt.


Warum? Wenn man (so wie viele hier) sagt, dass das ja alles betrug wäre, weil das ja so beworben ist, dann kann man nur ganz klar sagen: Nein, es wurde nie so beworben. Es steht so ganz klar in der PhysX-FAQ drin, dass es nicht funktioniert. Was soll Nvidia noch tun, ATI bitten ein Faltblatt bei jeder Radeon mitzugeben, auf dem dick steht "funktioniert nicht mit PhysX!"?


----------



## niakoK (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

naja ick find did auch recht ******* von NVIDIA, somal ick grade mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe mir noch ne kleine NV Karte für die PhysX Berechnung zu kaufen. Aber na gut denn halt nicht.

Tatsache is aber das laut NV es ja ein offener standart is und somit jeder auch passende Hardware produzieren kann.


> Physx is an open software standard any company can freely develop hardware or software that supports it



In so fern sollte man da denn doch nicht unbeding bei NV suchen sonder ehr bei Entwicklern die allem Anschein nach nicht wirklich Interesse dran haben passende hardware zu entwickeln


----------



## kyuss1975 (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Wenn hier über jemanden gemeckert werden darf dann über ATI weil die sich einer neuen Technik von Anfang an versperrt haben, mehr als Gelaber über HAVOK oder ähnliches ist bis heute nicht auf meinem TFT gelandet...


 
nie halflife 2 gespielt oder was? da kommt die havok physik engine zum einsatz, nur das sie nicht über die gpu berechnet wird sondern über die cpu.
und das kann von mir aus auch so bleiben, hab meinen quadcore ja nicht dafür gekauft das zwei, drei kerne nur faulenzen, die sollen arbeiten.

mit dem sechskern phenom relativiert sich das dann weiter.

nvidia soll sich physx dorthin stecken wo die sonne nicht scheint.
ich brauchs nicht. sonst müßte ich noch ein fetteres netzteil kaufen um zusätzlich noch die 8800gts neben dem crossfire zu befeuern.

und wenn ich eine ageia hätte und solche probleme von nv gewollt sind dann würd ich die karte in die verpackung stecken, draufsch**ßen, zumachen, vakuumisieren und als präsent an nv senden.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



kyuss1975 schrieb:


> nie halflife 2 gespielt oder was? da kommt die havok physik engine zum einsatz, nur das sie nicht über die gpu berechnet wird sondern über die cpu.
> und das kann von mir aus auch so bleiben, hab meinen quadcore ja nicht dafür gekauft das zwei, drei kerne nur faulenzen, die sollen arbeiten.



Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Havok-Engine sich auch weiterentwickelt hat.  In deinem genannten Beispiel sind die physikalischen Effekte ehr so lala. ^^

Z.B. scheinen Fässer völlig reibungsfrei zu rollen, denn sie hören hin und wieder erst auf, wenn sie an eine Wand prallen. Wenn man Kisten zerschießt, bersten diese nur an vordefinierten Stellen und wenn man ein Fass auf eine Horde Combine schießt, prallt es ab wie ein Flummi und die Gegner bleiben davon oftmals ziemlich unbeeindruckt.  Wenn man auf einen Pappbecher schießt, fliegt dieser wild umher und dreht sich wie ein Kreisel.


----------



## Bucklew (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Z.B. scheinen Fässer völlig reibungsfrei zu rollen, denn sie hören hin und wieder erst auf, wenn sie an eine Wand prallen. Wenn man Kisten zerschießt, bersten diese nur an vordefinierten Stellen und wenn man ein Fass auf eine Horde Combine schießt, prallt es ab wie ein Flummi und die Gegner bleiben davon oftmals ziemlich unbeeindruckt.  Wenn man auf einen Pappbecher schießt, fliegt dieser wild umher und dreht sich wie ein Kreisel.


Völlig logisch, wenn die Rechenleistung begrenzt ist und man Berechnug sparen muss


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Völlig logisch, wenn die Rechenleistung begrenzt ist und man Berechnug sparen muss



Dafür hat PhysX bisher den Nachteil, dass es kaum ins Gameplay eingreift.
Der Hauptnachteil an PhysX ist, dass nur wenige Previligierte die Möglichkeit haben, dieses vollwertig zu verwenden, weshalb sich an diesem Aspekt nicht viel ändern wird. Denn wenn die Hälfte die ganzen Hardcore-PhysX-Effekte aufm CPU rechnen müssten, würden deren PCs im Multiplayer ziemlich abkacken. Resultat: Unspielbarkeit. Und das ist der Grund, weshalb ich Nvidias Reaktion nicht verstehe. Die können doch nicht ernsthaft glauben, die vielen treuen AMD-Fans nur durch PhysX zu bekehren, dazu müssten hierfür viel mehr Games erscheinen. Aber es werden erst mehr Games erscheinen, wenn mehr Leute PhysX richtig nutzen können. Ein Teufelskreis... Und Nvidia hat mit der Sperre noch ein wenig dazu beigetragen.
Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass sich dieser Makel mit DX11 selbst beseitigt, falls Nvidia PhysX auf dieses umschreibt und es dann nicht auf AMD-GPUs geblockt wird.

Das generelle Problem jedoch ist die lokale Berechnung von Physik, egal ob Havok oder PhysX. Durch Lag stehen Spielfiguren niemals für jeden Mitspieler an der gleichen Stelle. Wenn also jemand mit der Umgebung interagiert, kommt bei jedem Mitspieler ein anderes Resultat raus. Das sieht man auch sehr gut in CSS, wenn die anderen auf Leichen ballern, die eigentlich ganz woanders liegen.

Imo müssen sich alle Physikengines noch ein wenig weiterentwickeln.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Denn wenn die Hälfte die ganzen Hardcore-PhysX-Effekte aufm CPU rechnen müssten, würden deren PCs ziemlich abkacken. Resultat: Unspielbarkeit.



Ich sage es immer wieder: _NICHT_ bei entsprechender Optimierung. 
Das Problem ist nur, kein Grafiker hat 1. Zeit, 2. Geld und 3. Bock dazu ein Spiel einhunderpozent ordentlich zu programmieren.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Siehe Links, das ganze steht schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Nvidia-Homepage. Und das PhysX in Kombination mit einer ATI-karte funktioniert hat Nvidia NIEMALS versprochen. Ansonsten bitte entsprechenden Nachweis.


 
Gehts noch? Schon klar das du deinen Arbeitgeber (oder was auch immer) nicht schlecht reden willst aber solchen Blödsinn kannste stecken lassen... Ich hab Ne Ageia PhysX Karte und da wurde nie gesagt, dass diese ausschließlich nur mit Nvidias Grakas funktioniert. Wäre ja auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders gewesen. Die haben die Firma aufgekauft und einfach die Technologie geschluckt, wie schon mit 3DFX und ihrer SLI technologie... Aber das die Kunden der "älteren" Hardware dann so verschaukelt werden ist eine Zumutung. Das problem ist, dass es erst seit einer bestimmten Treiberversion nicht mehr funktioniert und das darf nicht sein... da ist ja selbst Creative besser mit dem support von alter Hardware und das soll schon was heißen...


----------



## Bardolf (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Mir ist PhysX reichlich Wurscht! Ich habe mich für ein reines AMD/Ati System entschieden und bei mir läuft alles bombig!
Selbst im Crossfiremodus habe ich nicht so viele Probleme, wie immer berichtet
wird.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sage es immer wieder: _NICHT_ bei entsprechender Optimierung.
> Das Problem ist nur, kein Grafiker hat 1. Zeit, 2. Geld und 3. Bock dazu ein Spiel einhunderpozent ordentlich zu programmieren.


 
Was ja, wenn man mal logisch drüber nachdenkt auch wenig sinn macht... in der realen welt kannst du einen prozess ja auch nie zwei oder mehrmals 100% gleich ablaufen lassen... das geht nicht. Warum soll das dann in einem Spiel möglich sein und so schlimm ist es nun nicht in CSS wenn da mal ne Leiche ein stück wo anders liegen bleibt...


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> . da ist ja selbst Creative besser mit dem support von alter Hardware und das soll schon was heißen...



Naja, also so schlimm jetzt auch wieder nicht

@Bucklew: Wie, du arbeitest bei Nvidia?


----------



## Bucklew (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dafür hat PhysX bisher den Nachteil, dass es kaum ins Gameplay eingreift.


Richtig. Es ist im Endeffekt dasselbe wie AA oder auch AF oder auch eine Auflösung jenseits der 640x480 - es schaut einfach geil aus 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Gehts noch? Schon klar das du deinen Arbeitgeber (oder was auch immer) nicht schlecht reden willst aber solchen Blödsinn kannste stecken lassen... Ich hab Ne Ageia PhysX Karte und da wurde nie gesagt, dass diese ausschließlich nur mit Nvidias Grakas funktioniert.


Lies mal den ersten Satz auf der deutschen PhysX-Seite 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sage es immer wieder: _NICHT_ bei entsprechender Optimierung.
> Das Problem ist nur, kein Grafiker hat 1. Zeit, 2. Geld und 3. Bock dazu ein Spiel einhunderpozent ordentlich zu programmieren.


Nein, kannst du immer noch nicht, dafür hat eine CPU nicht genug Rechenleistung. Zumindest nicht für physikalisch richtige Explosionen o.ä.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Lies mal den ersten Satz auf der deutschen PhysX-Seite
> .



So und, rechtfertig das den Schritt von Nvidia selbst die PhysX-Karten Nvidia-exklusiv werden zu lassen?

Und wo bitte berechnet CUDA bzw. PhysX "physikalisch korrekte Explosionen"? könnte es vielleicht, aber ich sehe da immer nur übertriebene, "spektakuläre" Effekte. Außerdem wird die CPU auch weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Bucklew (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> So und, rechtfertig das den Schritt von Nvidia selbst die PhysX-Karten Nvidia-exklusiv werden zu lassen?


Nein, aber es ist eben auch kein Betrug o.ä., sondern eine ganz normale technische Änderung wie sie tagtäglich tausende Mal passiert.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wo bitte berechnet CUDA bzw. PhysX "physikalisch korrekte Explosionen"? könnte es vielleicht, aber ich sehe da immer nur übertriebene, "spektakuläre" Effekte. Außerdem wird die CPU auch weiterentwickelt.


Da kann man jetzt lange diskutieren, hab bisher zu meiner Schande noch nie mit ner Panzerfaust oder Panzer auf ne Wand geschossen udn weiß daher nicht so ganz, wie das "physikalisch korrekt" ausschaut 

Dennoch ist man was die Physik angeht mit Wasser, Explosionen oder auch Stoffen deutlich weiter als alles was es bisher auf der CPU gab und wohl auch länger geben wird, mangels Rechenleistung der CPU. Du kannst halt keinen Wasserlauf mit zigtausend Wassermolekülen auf ner CPU berechnen.


----------



## CentaX (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Meine Güte...
Stell dir vor, AMD kauft Creative. Und in 3 Monaten kannst du deine Soundkarte nur noch betreiben, wenn du ne AMD- Grafikkarte hast. Fallen dir die Parallelen auf?
Argumentier doch mal bitte SACHLICH und nicht immer auf der Seite von Nvidia. Das nervt nämlich echt.
PS: Du scheinst echt viel Freizeit zu haben, wenn du so lange Beiträge zig mal schreiben kannst, um deine Lieblingsfirma zu verteidigen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nein, aber es ist eben auch kein Betrug o.ä., sondern eine ganz normale technische Änderung wie sie tagtäglich tausende Mal passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> Dennoch ist man was die Physik angeht mit Wasser, Explosionen oder auch Stoffen deutlich weiter als alles was es bisher auf der CPU gab und wohl auch länger geben wird, mangels Rechenleistung der CPU. Du kannst halt keinen Wasserlauf mit zigtausend Wassermolekülen auf ner CPU berechnen.



Punkt 1: Für mich sieht das so aus, als wollen sie jetzt ATI-User komplett aussperren. Typsches "Hey ihr ATI-Nutzer, kauf euch gefälligts eine GeForce"-Verhalten

Punkt 2: Dass CPUs für derartige Berechnungen zu schwach seien, das sei erstmal dahingestellt, aber ich sehe immernoch kein Spiel, welches bei entsprechner Optimierung ohne PhysX-Unterstützung nicht flüssig laufen würde. 

Früher und auch heute noch waren CPUs immer für schon für die Physik-Berechnung zuständig. Was sollen die heute bitteschön deiner Meinung nach machen? KI-berechnung? Ach nein, stimmt, das lässt sich ja mitlerweile auch auf einer GPU verwirklichen. Denn du kannst nicht leugnen, dass aktuelle CPUs immernoch ein ungenutztes Potential haben.


----------



## kyuss1975 (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Havok-Engine sich auch weiterentwickelt hat.  In deinem genannten Beispiel sind die physikalischen Effekte ehr so lala. ^^
> 
> Z.B. scheinen Fässer völlig reibungsfrei zu rollen, denn sie hören hin und wieder erst auf, wenn sie an eine Wand prallen. Wenn man Kisten zerschießt, bersten diese nur an vordefinierten Stellen und wenn man ein Fass auf eine Horde Combine schießt, prallt es ab wie ein Flummi und die Gegner bleiben davon oftmals ziemlich unbeeindruckt.  Wenn man auf einen Pappbecher schießt, fliegt dieser wild umher und dreht sich wie ein Kreisel.


 
das waren halt die anfänge und damals wars schon geil. natürlich hat sich alles in den 5 jahren weiterentwickelt und es ist anzunehmen das auch die havoc engine weiterentwickelt wurde.

und die idee das agnze über die cpu laufen zu lassen find ich dennoch besser weil die cpus immer mehr kerne bekommen. da sind resourcen frei wohingegen man mit zwei grafikkarten ja auch teilweise an grenzen stößt weil man bei den grafikeinstellungen das meiste rauskitzeln will. denn wofür hab ich ein highend gespann an grakas wenn ich die grafik nicht voll aufdrehen kann weil etwas für die physikberechnung überbleiben muß.
deswegen noch eine dritte graka einbauen ist schon etwas viel. da müßt ich ja die soundkarte rausschmeißen!


----------



## Bucklew (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



CentaX schrieb:


> Meine Güte...
> Stell dir vor, AMD kauft Creative. Und in 3 Monaten kannst du deine Soundkarte nur noch betreiben, wenn du ne AMD- Grafikkarte hast. Fallen dir die Parallelen auf?


Das ist ein Vergleich der nichtmal mehr hinkt, nein, der hat nichtmal Beine! Argumentiere mal bitte sachlich, denn davon bist du meilenweit entfernt, wie man auch an deinem Flame-Nachsatz zeigt!



Two-Face schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Für mich sieht das so aus, als wollen sie jetzt ATI-User komplett aussperren. Typsches "Hey ihr ATI-Nutzer, kauf euch gefälligts eine GeForce"-Verhalten


Völlig logisches Verhalten, wo die Kosten für PhysX eben auch über die Geforcekarten herausgeholt werden soll und muss.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Dass CPUs für derartige Berechnungen zu schwach seien, das sei erstmal dahingestellt, aber ich sehe immernoch kein Spiel, welches bei entsprechner Optimierung ohne PhysX-Unterstützung nicht flüssig laufen würde.


Definiere "Optimierung". Kannst dir mal z.B. die Fluidsdemo herunterladen und mal zwischen Hardware(GPU) und Software (CPU) hin- und herschalten. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Früher und auch heute noch waren CPUs immer für schon für die Physik-Berechnung zuständig. Was sollen die heute bitteschön deiner Meinung nach machen? KI-berechnung? Ach nein, stimmt, das lässt sich ja mitlerweile auch auf einer GPU verwirklichen. Denn du kannst nicht leugnen, dass aktuelle CPUs immernoch ein ungenutztes Potential haben.


Ungenutztes Potential? Ja. Aber groß genug für die Sachen, die PhysX im Leisten zustande ist? Nein, und das auch auf längere Zeit hin. Und nebenbei macht die CPU ja offensichtlich genug im Hintergrund, sonst würde man ja keinen Unterschied zwischen den unterschiedlich schnellen CPUs sehen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Richtig. Es ist im Endeffekt dasselbe wie AA oder auch AF oder auch eine Auflösung jenseits der 640x480 - es schaut einfach geil aus



Das soll aber aus meiner Sicht nicht der Hintergrund von Spielphysik sein. Es soll vor allem Realismus bringen. Schön und gut, wenn irgendwo im Hintergrund eine Mauer physikalisch korrekt einstürzt, aber dann soll sie den Spieler auch mitreißen, wenn er daneben steht und nicht einfach nur zur Seite drücken.


Dass Nvidia den Support für die dedizierten PhysX-Karten irgendwann einstellt, war abzusehen und ist auch deren Recht. Wenn sie allerdings weiterhin laufen und Support erhalten, jedoch nur unter bestimmen Vorraussetzungen, ist das imo schon eine Frechheit.
Ageia hat den Kunden eine unabhängige dedizierte Hardware zur Physikberechnung versprochen und dieses Versprechen muss Nvidia als deren Käufer weiterhin einhalten. Denn man übernimmt sowohl Lizenzen als auch VERPFLICHTUNGEN eines anderen Unternehmens, wenn man dieses aufkauft. Es ginge ja auch nicht, dass mein Unternehmen Schulden anhäuft ohne Ende und ich es am Ende an einen Kumpel fürn Kasten Bier verkaufe und alle Schulden sind nichtig...
Entweder stellen sie den Support völlig ein oder sie lassen sie parallel zu sämtlichen Grakas laufen, wie es von Ageia vorgesehen und versprochen wurde. Aber bei sonem Zwischending wie jetzt sind die Kunden imo zu Recht verärgert.


Nvidia kann meinetwegen noch so oft schreiben, PhysX geht nur mit Nvidia-GPUs, dann darf das aber dennoch nicht für die dedizierten Ageia-PPUs gelten, da hierzu im Vorfeld mit dessen Käufern eine andere Vereinbarung getroffen wurde.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Definiere "Optimierung". Kannst dir mal z.B. die Fluidsdemo herunterladen und mal zwischen Hardware(GPU) und Software (CPU) hin- und herschalten.
> 
> 
> Ungenutztes Potential? Ja. Aber groß genug für die Sachen, die PhysX im Leisten zustande ist? Nein, und das auch auf längere Zeit hin. Und nebenbei macht die CPU ja offensichtlich genug im Hintergrund, sonst würde man ja keinen Unterschied zwischen den unterschiedlich schnellen CPUs sehen.



Geht nicht bei mir, ich habe keine GeForce-Grafikkarte 

Und wie gesagt; Es gibt immernoch kein Spiel, dass diese PhysX-Technik nötig hat; auch die Physikeffekte des neuen "Batman: Arkham Asylum" hätte locker eine CPU bewältigen können (besser als in Crysis sieht das nämlich auch nicht aus).


----------



## CentaX (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das ist ein Vergleich der nichtmal mehr hinkt, nein, der hat nichtmal Beine! Argumentiere mal bitte sachlich, denn davon bist du meilenweit entfernt, wie man auch an deinem Flame-Nachsatz zeigt!



Inwiefern ist das nicht sachlich? Genau das gleiche ist jetzt passiert.
Zähl mir mal die Unterschiede auf, die zählen... (und das bei Soundkarten nicht so oft ein neuer Treiber benötigt wird, zählt nicht, ein anderes Beispiel fiel mir nicht ein)
1. Die Objekte wurden beide von eigenständigen Firmen entwickelt
2. Sie tragen beide zum Spielgeschehen bei
3. Benutzen beide eine eigene lizensierte Eigenschaft

Im Zweifelsfall beschränken wir das alles halt auf EAX, wobei das schon wieder viel zu wenig ist. Da passts trotzdem NOCH besser. Die Sachen, die an dem Vergleich hinken, will ich gerne mal sehen...

Von sachlich argumentieren bist grade du auch meilenweit entfernt. 
Bei dir ist wirklich alles, was Nvidia gut dastehen lässt, gut, was sie schlecht dastehen lässt, ist total unwichtig und nötig... Bei AMD- Grakas ist es andersrum. Ich lasse gerne mit mir diskutieren, aber das geht schon irgendwann zu weit!


----------



## John-800 (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

nvidia ist war und bleibt eine sanft gesagt hintern löchlein firma! die haben schon immer knallhart unfair gespielt und sind doch durch massenwahre ungleich qualität gross geworden. wenn der king of 3d nur heute leben würde, wo wir jetzt währen...... danke nvidia!

aller bestes und eines der ältesten beispiele ist das spiel aquanox! 3dfx karten sind zu schwach für die darstellung und werden deshalb nicht unterstützt.... ja neee is klar ne geforce 2 mx die langsammer als meine damalige voodoo 3 wurde in den specs erwähnt und als spielbar bezeichnet. ja klar.....
ein bit in der spiele ini auf 1 gestellt und das spiel konnte mit ner 3dfx karte gespielt werden. nein nvidia hatte da ihre finger nicht im spiel. 3dfx hat sich doch dem spiel verweigert......

was ich bei dehnen gut hiess, war der gedanke an hybrid power, nur haben sie das wohl aufgegeben. allein die tatsache, vermute ich mal, daß se durch derren streitereien mit intel dem 780i etc. das möglicherweise machbare feature verweigern, in dem sie die funktion im bios weglasen und die agp und dvi ports weglassen.... der grafikchip ist jedoch im chipsatz verbaut! buchsen drauflöten, bios umschreiben und gucken, ob man es mit entsprechenden treibern zum laufen bringt heisst wohl die devise. als ein experiment währe mir dies wohl alle mal wert.

und das mit dem ati haupt und nvidia als physx zusatz verweigern ist wirklich unverschämt. intel kann mir auch nicht was weiss ich kingston speicher aufzwingen oder ati/amd ne asus soundkarte etc. es sind 2 unterschiedliche funktionen! die ati karte macht die grafik, die nvidia karte berrechnet die physik und der rest des systems macht das übliche andere eben.......

einfach mal alle hingehen und die neue generation der nvidia karten vorerst boykotieren! das müsste durch das ganze inet gehen und sich so ziemlich alle möglichen konsumenten dran halten. ne petition an forderungen ala keine massenweisse namensänderungen mehr, dieser ati verbot quatsch weg, ne bitte hybrid power weiterhin versuchen zum laufen zu bringen etc. und jut is. vielleicht lernen sie dann daraus.
das dumme an dem gedanken, da wird keine gemeinschaft im inet entstehen, wer will, totzdem ne nvidia karte kaufen und nvidia wird weiter so machen.....

und bevor auch ich als ati fanboy bzw. nvidia hasser beschimpft werde, hab aktuell en 780i mb und ne gtx260.

machets jut


----------



## Bucklew (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



CentaX schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das nicht sachlich? Genau das gleiche ist jetzt passiert.
> Zähl mir mal die Unterschiede auf, die zählen... (und das bei Soundkarten nicht so oft ein neuer Treiber benötigt wird, zählt nicht, ein anderes Beispiel fiel mir nicht ein)
> 1. Die Objekte wurden beide von eigenständigen Firmen entwickelt
> 2. Sie tragen beide zum Spielgeschehen bei
> 3. Benutzen beide eine eigene lizensierte Eigenschaft


Nein, ist es nicht. Denn die alten PhysX-Beschleuniger von Ageia werden immer noch so unterstützt wie eh und je, es werden eben nur neuere Effekte mangels Leistungsfähigkeit (immer sind die Karten gut 3 Jahre alt) nicht mehr unterstützt. Es geht hierbei NUR um die unterbindung von PhysX-Nutzung auf der GPU, wenn eine Radeon vorhanden ist. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, das Nvidia Ageia gekauft hat.



CentaX schrieb:


> Von sachlich argumentieren bist grade du auch meilenweit entfernt.


Ich hoffe das war jetzt sachlich genug, ich warte gespannt auf deine "sachliche" Antwort 



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das soll aber aus meiner Sicht nicht der Hintergrund von Spielphysik sein. Es soll vor allem Realismus bringen. Schön und gut, wenn irgendwo im Hintergrund eine Mauer physikalisch korrekt einstürzt, aber dann soll sie den Spieler auch mitreißen, wenn er daneben steht und nicht einfach nur zur Seite drücken.


Darüber können wir gern diskutieren, vor diesem Schritt fürchtet sich natürlich jeder Hersteller, solange sein Spiel damit nur auf einer begrenzten Plattform läuft. Dennoch tötet mich auch ein AA oder AF nicht, es sieht eben einfach nur besser aus. Und Sachen wie z.b. Wassersimulation (wir denken auch z.B. mal an Regen) hat nichts mit sterben oder nicht zu tun, das kann auch einfach als hübsches Eye-candy nebenbei laufen.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ageia hat den Kunden eine unabhängige dedizierte Hardware zur Physikberechnung versprochen und dieses Versprechen muss Nvidia als deren Käufer weiterhin einhalten. Denn man übernimmt sowohl Lizenzen als auch VERPFLICHTUNGEN eines anderen Unternehmens, wenn man dieses aufkauft. Es ginge ja auch nicht, dass mein Unternehmen Schulden anhäuft ohne Ende und ich es am Ende an einen Kumpel fürn Kasten Bier verkaufe und alle Schulden sind nichtig...


Wir reden hier gar nicht über die alten Ageia-Beschleuniger, die funktionieren wie eh und je. Es geht hier NUR um Geforce-PhysX. Und das die Karten nach 3 Jahren dann mal alt werden und nicht mehr alle Effekten können sollte jawohl ok sein, oder?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Geht nicht bei mir, ich habe keine GeForce-Grafikkarte


Dann wirds wohl mal zeit. Willst ja hoffentlich auch mal eines Tages nicht nur als Blinder von der Farbe reden 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt; Es gibt immernoch kein Spiel, dass diese PhysX-Technik nötig hat; auch die Physikeffekte des neuen "Batman: Arkham Asylum" hätte locker eine CPU bewältigen können (besser als in Crysis sieht das nämlich auch nicht aus).


Crysis sieht doch dagegen arm aus. Und das die Crysis-Physikengine blitzschnell überlastet ist, wenn sie auch nur annähernd in die Regionen von PhysX kommt hab ich dir doch schon verlinkt, soll ichs nochmal posten?

Eine CPU KANN das einfach nicht leisten, weil sie dafür nicht genug Leistung hat. Wenn dein Auto nur 50kw hat und es 60kw braucht um den berg hochzukommen, dann kannst du noch soviel optimieren - es funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Dann wirds wohl mal zeit. Willst ja hoffentlich auch mal eines Tages nicht nur als Blinder von der Farbe reden



Auf derartige Werbesrüche reagiere ich nicht. Für mich ist und bleibt nämlich PhysX KEIN Kaufargument. Und ich denke eher das Batman: Arkham Asylum gegen Crysis alt aussieht. In welchem Spiel sieht man bessere Physik-Effekte?



> Nein, ist es nicht. Denn die alten PhysX-Beschleuniger von Ageia werden immer noch so unterstützt wie eh und je, es werden eben nur neuere Effekte mangels Leistungsfähigkeit (immer sind die Karten gut 3 Jahre alt) nicht mehr unterstützt



Naja, die nackten Rohdaten der Ageia-Karte klingen auch nicht sonderlich spannend, obwohl laut dem PCGH-Test von Mirror's Edge die Karte noch einiges an Power hätte. 
Was mich mal da interessiert: Wie hoch taktet eigentlich die PPU? Was bringt die an theoretischer Rohrechenleisung (in FLOP) zusammen?


----------



## Apollon (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Auf derartige Werbesrüche reagiere ich nicht. Für mich ist und bleibt nämlich PhysX KEIN Kaufargument. Und ich denke eher das Batman: Arkham Asylum gegen Crysis alt aussieht. In welchem Spiel sieht man bessere Physik-Effekte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terminator habe ich gestern mit treiber PhysX_8.04.25_SystemSoftware

getestet und es läuft! mit neuerem treiber läufts leider nicht mit meiner radeon 4850 1gb ich weiss nicht woran es liegt.


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Apollon schrieb:


> Terminator habe ich gestern mit treiber PhysX_8.04.25_SystemSoftware
> 
> getestet und es läuft! mit neuerem treiber läufts leider nicht mit meiner radeon 4850 1gb ich weiss nicht woran es liegt.



 Der Grund warum das nicht geht, wird gerade in diesem Thread behandelt. Solltest mal den Threadtitel lesen.

Wäre aber auch ein interessanter Punkt; ob ich in den neuen Spielen die angeblich mangelnde Rechenleistung der PPU duch die CPU ausgleichen könnte; also ein Zusammenspiel aus PPU und CPU


----------



## Apollon (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

was lachst du denn so blöd... wie alt bist 16?

ich weiss das es mit den ganz neuen treibern nicht funzt aber es lief auch mit älteren nicht...

gleich so ironisch werden...


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Apollon schrieb:


> ich weiss das es mit den ganz neuen treibern nicht funzt aber es lief auch mit älteren nicht...



In deinem vorherigen Post hast du aber genau das Gegenteil behaupet
Und mit deiner Alterseinschätzung liegst du ebenfalls falsch


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wir reden hier gar nicht über die alten Ageia-Beschleuniger...



Kurzzeitig klang das für mich so.. 
Vermutlich hab ich folgendes Posting falsch aufgefasst:



einjojo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe mal ein bischen experimentiert mit ATI-Grafik und Ageia-ppu und bin zum schluss gekommen das der letzte funktionierende Treiber für die Ageia der 8.09.04 ist. Alle anderen versagen den Dienst. (getestet mit 3dMark Vantage, Cryostasis und Mirrors´Edge) Hat jemand einen neueren Ageia-Treiber zum laufen gebracht? (in verbindung mit ner ATI-Grafik?)
> ich habe die treiber natürlich über den 8.09.04 installiert aber sie bleiben leider funktionslos


----------



## mr-lo (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Hmm, wieder so eine "kundenfreundliche" Aktion von Nvidia.

Nachdem Paperlaunch bzw Vorpresentation der G300er-Serie Ende September, ist dies meiner Meinung nach noch ein Versuch den Kunden vom Kauf einer HD5800er abzuhalten. User die eine 8800GT(S), 9600GT oder vergleiche Grafikkarte haben, hätten diese nun für die PhysX-Berechnung verwendet, wenn Sie sich eine Grafikkarte von ATI geholt hätten bzw holen. Nun heißt es DX11+PhysX nur mit einer G300er-Grafikkarte.


----------



## Bucklew (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Auf derartige Werbesrüche reagiere ich nicht. Für mich ist und bleibt nämlich PhysX KEIN Kaufargument. Und ich denke eher das Batman: Arkham Asylum gegen Crysis alt aussieht. In welchem Spiel sieht man bessere Physik-Effekte?


Naja, also wer sich seine Meinung über etwas nur anhand von Screenshots/Videos bildet, da braucht man dann wohl nicht viel drüber zu diskutieren....



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Grund warum das nicht geht, wird gerade in diesem Thread behandelt. Solltest mal den Threadtitel lesen.


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  Hier gehts darum, dass die GeForce-PhysX unterstützung bei einer Radeon gekappt wird, deshalb steht auch eine VGA-Treiberversion im Header 



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Kurzzeitig klang das für mich so..
> Vermutlich hab ich folgendes Posting falsch aufgefasst:


Ich hab jetzt auch mal längere Zeit im englischen Google gesucht und dafür nirgendswo einen Hinweis/Beleg gefunden. Es geht hierbei rein um die GeForce-PhysX-Unterstützung.


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Hier gehts darum, dass die GeForce-PhysX unterstützung bei einer Radeon gekappt wird, deshalb steht auch eine VGA-Treiberversion im Header
> .



Ach neee. Der Herr Apollon wusste das aber offensichtlich nicht; ein paar Seiten zuvor wurde geklärt dass der neue Treiber auch nicht mit einem Gespann aus ATI-Karte und PhysX-Karte funktioniert.


----------



## Bucklew (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach neee. Der Herr Apollon wusste das aber offensichtlich nicht; ein paar Seiten zuvor wurde geklärt dass der neue Treiber auch nicht mit einem Gespann aus ATI-Karte und PhysX-Karte funktioniert.


Nein, tut er nicht. Wieso sollte man einen Geforce-Treiber installieren, wenn man überhaupt keine Geforce im System hat? Lies bitte den Anfangspost, da ist IMMER von GPU-PhysX die Rede.


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nein, tut er nicht. Wieso sollte man einen Geforce-Treiber installieren, wenn man überhaupt keine Geforce im System hat? Lies bitte den Anfangspost, da ist IMMER von GPU-PhysX die Rede.



Was für einen GeForce-Treiber? Er hat gesagt er hätte den PhysX-Treiber installiert, also den Treiber für die Ageia-Karte. Und dass der seit der aktuellen Version ich mehr funtioniert bzw. nicht funktionert, wenn man eine ATI-Grafikkarte hat, wurde wie erwähnt ein Paar seiten zuvor geklärt.
Sicher geht es hier darum, dass GPU-PhysX nicht mehr im Zusammenspiel mit einer Radeon geht, aber es haben hier mehrere, z.B. auch ich, angedeutet, dass dies auch nicht mehr mit einer Ageia-Karte funktionieren will.


----------



## Bucklew (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was für einen GeForce-Treiber? Er hat gesagt er hätte den PhysX-Treiber installiert, also den Treiber für die Ageia-Karte. Und dass der seit der aktuellen Version ich mehr funtioniert bzw. nicht funktionert, wenn man eine ATI-Grafikkarte hat, wurde wie erwähnt ein Paar seiten zuvor geklärt.
> Sicher geht es hier darum, dass GPU-PhysX nicht mehr im Zusammenspiel mit einer Radeon geht, aber es haben hier mehrere, z.B. auch ich, angedeutet, dass dies auch nicht mehr mit einer Ageia-Karte funktionieren will.


Ich habe jetzt längere Zeit bei Google gesucht und KEINEN Hinweis darauf gefunden, dass die Unterstützung der alten PhysX-Beschleuniger bei vorhandensein einer ATI-Karte eingestellt wurde. Steht auch im Threadstart kein Hinweis dazu. Von daher würde ich den Fehler eher woanders suchen (Physxsoftware falsch installiert? Inkompatibilität zwischen neuer PhysXsoftware und alter anwendungssoftware? schlicht ein bug?), von einem generellen Abschalten kann definitiv nicht die Rede sein ohne weiterführende Nachweise.


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Schön wär's. 



> Nein, ist es nicht. Denn die alten PhysX-Beschleuniger von Ageia werden immer noch so unterstützt wie eh und je, es werden eben nur neuere Effekte mangels Leistungsfähigkeit (immer sind die Karten gut 3 Jahre alt) nicht mehr unterstützt. Es geht hierbei NUR um die unterbindung von PhysX-Nutzung auf der GPU, wenn eine Radeon vorhanden ist. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, das Nvidia Ageia gekauft hat.


----------



## Bucklew (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schön wär's.


Was willst du mir damit sagen? Steht genau drin, was ich die ganze Zeit sagen: GeForce/Radeon = Nada, Ageia/Radeon = wie immer.

Ist ja auch ein zitat von mir


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen? Steht genau drin, was ich die ganze Zeit sagen: GeForce/Radeon = Nada, Ageia/Radeon = wie immer.
> 
> Ist ja auch ein zitat von mir



Achso, du wolltest damit nur sagen, dass der neue Treiber nicht für neue Spiele optmimiert wurde, weil die Karte zu schwach sei, aber nach wie vor mit ATI-Karten funktioniert?

Schön wär's wenn es an einer falschen Treiberinstallation läge. Halte ich haber für unwahrscheinlich, denn dieses Problem hat jeder User einer Ageia-Karte mit Radeon.


----------



## Bucklew (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schön wär's wenn es an einer falschen Treiberinstallation läge. Halte ich haber für unwahrscheinlich, denn dieses Problem hat jeder User einer Ageia-Karte mit Radeon.


Jeder? Warum findet sich dann faktisch überhaupt nichts bei Google? Oder hast du selbst solch eine Karte und hast es selbst ausprobiert?


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Oder hast du selbst solch eine Karte und hast es selbst ausprobiert?



Volltreffer. Das ließ sich aus einer meiner ersten Posts hier rauslesen. Und du brachst nicht gleich bei Google suchen, sondern nur hier im Forum.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Denn die alten PhysX-Beschleuniger von Ageia werden immer noch so unterstützt wie eh und je, es werden eben nur neuere Effekte mangels Leistungsfähigkeit (immer sind die Karten gut 3 Jahre alt) nicht mehr unterstützt. Es geht hierbei NUR um die unterbindung von PhysX-Nutzung auf der GPU, wenn eine Radeon vorhanden ist. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, das Nvidia Ageia gekauft hat.


 
Genau... Punktlandung unwissenheit... Die ageia PhysX Karte funktioniert nur noch mit der PhysX Systemsoftware 8.09.04. Das nennst du support? Die neuste systemsoftware hat die versionsnummer 9.09.0814... Merkste was?

Mirror's Edge funktioniert auch nur mit der alten Systemsoftware... Dumm nur, dass die spiele die neuste immer gleich installieren wollen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (3. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt längere Zeit bei Google gesucht und KEINEN Hinweis darauf gefunden, dass die Unterstützung der alten PhysX-Beschleuniger bei vorhandensein einer ATI-Karte eingestellt wurde. Steht auch im Threadstart kein Hinweis dazu. Von daher würde ich den Fehler eher woanders suchen (Physxsoftware falsch installiert? Inkompatibilität zwischen neuer PhysXsoftware und alter anwendungssoftware? schlicht ein bug?), von einem generellen Abschalten kann definitiv nicht die Rede sein ohne weiterführende Nachweise.


 
Da liegst du leider auch daneben... ich habe alles versucht... erst wie beschrieben auf der Nvidia Treiber-page die alte Systemsoftware drauf und dann die neue drüber installieren. Hat nicht geklappt. So zweiter versuch: Karte aus dem Gerätemanager deinstalliert - Systemsoftware deinstalliert - neustart in den abgesicherten Modus - Driver Sweeper drüber gejagt - Neustart - neue Systemsoftware drauf und wieder... nix... man kann die Ageia Karte zwar auswählen in der Systemsoftware aber die Spiele sprechen sie nicht an... sowohl Mirror's Edge als auch B:AA.
Wie ich auch in anderen Foren gelesen habe sollen sogar ältere Spiele wie Ghost Recon AW2 nicht mehr mit dem Ageia PPU funktionieren...

So nun behaupte nicht, Nvidia hat den Support für die Karten nicht eingestellt. Auch die Behauptung seitens Nvidia, dass die Karte zu langsam für die Effekte sei, ist ja nicht deren Problem sondern das der kunden... aber weil sie sicher nicht zu langsam ist, da selbst wenn ich bei B:AA Demo PhysX auf ganz hoch stelle da zwar die fps einbrechen aber bei weiten nicht so schlimm wie mit dem zerbrechenden Glas in ME, würde die karte das auf jeden fall schaffen.

Alle effekte, sei es Wasser (welches im übrigen total schlimm aussieht und mehr einen charakter von nem schlechten partikelsystem mit Blobmesh hat) oder Stoff, lassen sich super mit der karte darstellen. Deswege gibt es ja die netten Dark Physics Demos...


----------



## S_Fischer (4. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

was für eine bodelose frechheit!!


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> was für eine bodelose frechheit!!


 
Derart sarkastische Bemerkungen kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## einjojo (5. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

habs mal definitiv Getestet.

War beim Kumpel, der hat fast das identische System wie ich. Einziger Unterschied er hat ne NV260 und ich ne ATI HD4870x2. Haben denn die ageia- Karten mit neuestem Treiber bestückt und mit 3dmark Vantage getestet. Und rausgekommen ist bei ihm ca. 30 ops und bei mir nur ca. 16 ops.
Das nenn ich betrug am Kunden seitens Nvidia... die können nicht einfach den Suport davon abhängig machen welch eine Grafikkarte man eingebaut hat. Eine Physx-Karte hat Physx zu berechnen egal was ich für eine Grafikkarte habe. Sowas ist unlauterer Wettbewerb und eigentlich ne Klage wert.

mfg einJojo
ps. damit binn ich fertig mit NVIDIA


----------



## b00naqua (5. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Na du hats Probleme.... denn musst du halt damit leben weniger FPS zu haben und kein GPU-Physx Support 
Heutzutage wird keinem mehr was geschenkt. Nvidia hat die Technik gekauft und somit haben sie das Recht dazu.


----------



## einjojo (5. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

was würdest du sagen wenn dein autohersteller deinem auto die abe entzieht und du nicht mehr mit deinem auto fahren düftest... das ist wohl vergleichbar.


----------



## b00naqua (5. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Was issn das für ein Vergleich... ich kann doch auch nicht in nem Opel VW Teile einbauen. Da es Konkurrenten sind.
Jedoch geht das bei VW Teile in nem Skoda.. da die zusammen gehören !


Ich hab ne Geforce und kann Physx oder auch Ageia Karten nutzen, somit bietet mir doch Nvidia den Support.


----------



## Zerebo (5. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Als er die Ageia Physiks Karte gekauft hat hat die sicher noch nicht zu Nvidia gehört.Schon ne frechheit die Karte jetzt einfach nicht mehr zu unterstützen nur weil ne Ati Karte drin ist.
Würdest dich sicher auch nicht freuen wenn jetzt Intel Nvidia aufkaufen würde und dann einfach mit den neuen Treibern verhindert das Nvidia Karten mit AMD Prozessoren laufen?
Naja müsstes du dir auch halt nen anderen Prozessor holen?Wo ist den das Problem?


----------



## einjojo (5. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

das ist schon richtig. nur wurde die physx karte nicht verkauft, das sie nur mit nvidia karten läuft also als addon für nvidia grafikkarten sondern als eine karte die physx auf allen grafikkarten beschleunigt. und das tut sie nicht mehr. also ist das definitiv ein betrug. ich wurde um mein recht in den genus von physx zu kommen betrogen. und das von nvidia.


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



einjojo schrieb:


> habs mal definitiv Getestet.
> 
> War beim Kumpel, der hat fast das identische System wie ich. Einziger Unterschied er hat ne NV260 und ich ne ATI HD4870x2. Haben denn die ageia- Karten mit neuestem Treiber bestückt und mit 3dmark Vantage getestet. Und rausgekommen ist bei ihm ca. 30 ops und bei mir nur ca. 16 ops.
> Das nenn ich betrug am Kunden seitens Nvidia... die können nicht einfach den Suport davon abhängig machen welch eine Grafikkarte man eingebaut hat. Eine Physx-Karte hat Physx zu berechnen egal was ich für eine Grafikkarte habe. Sowas ist unlauterer Wettbewerb und eigentlich ne Klage wert.
> ...


 
Sag mal ihr habt aber schon unter "Nvidia PhysX Properties" die PhysX-Acceleration auf "Ageia" gestellt?

P.S.: Der Support der Karten geht ja offiziell weiter, aber sie sei in aktuellen bzw. den kommenden Games zu schwach, um die Physik-Berechnungen durchzuführen.


----------



## einjojo (5. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

haha ich besitze diese karte schon einige jahre... ich weiss wie ich die karte an und aus schalte


----------



## einjojo (5. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

naja egal. hat vermutlich sowiso bald ein ende mit physx da ja direct11 kommt. und wer sich mal wolfenstein angesehen hat sieht das man physx nicht braucht (havok)... da ist denn doch noch ein licht am himmel


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



einjojo schrieb:


> naja egal. hat vermutlich sowiso bald ein ende mit physx da ja direct11 kommt. und wer sich mal wolfenstein angesehen hat sieht das man physx nicht braucht (havok)... da ist denn doch noch ein licht am himmel



So ich das auch. PhysX ist und bleibt für mich nie ein Kaufargument für eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## einjojo (5. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

ist halt nur sehr ärgerlich wenn man ne physx karte hat das sie es denn nicht mehr tut nur durch nvidia´s böswilliger marktstrategie


----------



## b00naqua (6. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Zerebo schrieb:


> Als er die Ageia Physiks Karte gekauft hat hat die sicher noch nicht zu Nvidia gehört.Schon ne frechheit die Karte jetzt einfach nicht mehr zu unterstützen nur weil ne Ati Karte drin ist.
> Würdest dich sicher auch nicht freuen wenn jetzt Intel Nvidia aufkaufen würde und dann einfach mit den neuen Treibern verhindert das Nvidia Karten mit AMD Prozessoren laufen?
> Naja müsstes du dir auch halt nen anderen Prozessor holen?Wo ist den das Problem?



Ja das mag ja auch sein und so wie ich hier heraus gelesen habe, läuft die Karte ja auch zusammen mit ner ATI wenn man die alten Physx Treiber nutzt !? Also Support da für alte Ageia nutzer.

Die Aktuellen Treiber jedoch stellt ja Nvidia für ihre Physx Karten her und als feature für die Nvidia nutzer die ne Ageia nutzen.


----------



## Zerebo (6. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Die Frage ist nur ob neue Spiele dann auch mit den alten Treibern funktionieren.Sonst ist die Karte ja nutzlos.


----------



## b00naqua (6. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Ist sie ja ohnehin, da sie viel zu schwach ist und nur 128MB Speicher besitzt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Das ist unfair von Nvidia. Von mir kriegen die in der nächsten Zeit kein Geld. Wenn ich eine für PhysX geeignete GeForce kaufe, dann will ich diese auch nutzen können!


----------



## INU.ID (6. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Ein paar Fragen die ich mir mithilfe dieses Threads hier noch nicht oder nicht eindeutig beantworten konnte:

1.) Wenn die *primäre* Karte (zum spielen UND für PhysX) von Nvidia ist, trotzdem aber noch eine ATI (zb. zur Desktoperweiterung, also nicht zum spielen) im System steckt - wird PhysX auch dann deaktiviert?

2.) Wurden Ageia-Karten nun ebenfalls gesperrt oder nicht?

3.) Hatte Nvidia schon immer (wie von einigen behauptet) darauf hingewiesen (zb. auf der Verpackung) das PhysX NICHT funktioniert wenn irgendwo im System noch eine ATI steckt? (da es ja bisher funktionierte wäre das eigentlich wiedersprüchlich)

4.) Wird bei einer Zusatzkarte von Nvidia auch dann PhysX deaktiviert/gesperrt wenn die primäre/andere Karte NICHT von ATI sondern von einem anderen Hersteller ist?



So oder so, das rein aus (quasi) finanziellen Gründen Deaktivieren von Funktionen, welche bisher scheinbar problemlos funktionierten, hat immer einen faden Beigeschmackt. Ich wußte schon damals warum es mir Unbehagen bereitete als NV kurzerhand Ageia eingekauft hat. Und nun ist scheinbar genau das eingetreten was eigentlich nicht hätte passieren dürfen: "PhysX only @ Nvidia-Hardware, *AND *only without ATI-HW in your System"...

Das es ihre Technik ist und sie damit machen können was sie für richtig halten stimmt natürlich, ebenso wie jeder das Recht hat mit seinem Geld das zu machen was er möchte.


----------



## Two-Face (6. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> 2.) Wurden Ageia-Karten nun ebenfalls gesperrt oder nicht?


 
Also nach den Erfahrungen der User: JA, wenn daneben eine ATI-Karte steckt. 

Es sei aber angeblich besser, die Original-Treibersoftware von Ageia installiert zu haben, da selbst die 8.xx-Treiber von Nvidia beschnitten sein könnten.


----------



## einjojo (7. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

die karte ist nicht zu schwach. 
sie hat mehrere vorteile. 1. sie läuft separat (gpu muss nicht grafik und physik berechnen) 
2. sie macht keinen umweg über Cuda. 
3. sie wird direkt Programiert (eine gpu ist nur aus risk- Prozessoren zusammengeschustert- bedeutet reduzierter befehlssatz- umständliche berechnungen um zu einem ergebnis zu kommen... siehe benchmark Mirror´s Edge kann sie durchaus einen g92-Chip in schach halten...


----------



## Spawn1702 (25. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Entschuldigt, wenn ich den Thread aus der Versenkung hole...

Aber nunmal im Ernst...
Ich habe eine ATI 4850 und eine 9500 GT (PCI x1) simultan laufen und benutze die GF als Physx Beschleuniger...

Das funtioniert weil ich nicht den 186er Grafiktreiber nutze...sondern die letzte version davor...

Den Physx Treiber habe ich in der neusten Version, schließlich habe ich mir das ganze nur für Batman:AA zusammengebaut...

Solange man nur den Physx Treiber aktualisiert funktioniert das ganze ohne Probleme und da man die GF NUR zur Physx Berechnung nutzt, wüsste ich keinen Grund die Forcewaretreiber überhaupt zu aktualisieren, die sind ziemlich uninteressant...

Also verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht...falls der Physx Treiber selbst mal die Nutzung sperren sollte...dann wäre ich auch angep.... aber das ist nunmal harte Marktstrategie....


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*

Also in letzter Zeit tut nvidia viel dafür, dass ich mir nix mehr von denen kaufe...


----------



## klefreak (27. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*

UPDATE im1. Post...

lg Klemens


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*

Mir Persönlich is das Jacke wie Hose...da ich PhysX von Nvidia halt. 
Das es keine Standart der von beiden genutz wird. 
Sonder nur für Nvidia genutz wird und alle andren außen verbleiben.
Dazu finde ich is die Leistung was das PhysX hat läscherlich.
Im großen und ganze sind doch meinsten nur eine Bisschen Nebel oder Blätter die Rum liefen und keine was bringen.

Man sollte sich zusammen setzen und zusammen was raus bringen da mit man was hat was alle Kunden nutzen können und auch Entwickler es einfacher macht.


----------



## bingo88 (28. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*



CrimsoN 1.7 schrieb:


> Man sollte sich zusammen setzen und zusammen was raus bringen da mit man was hat was alle Kunden nutzen können und auch Entwickler es einfacher macht.


Das wäre eine sinnvolle Idee, aber vorher lernen Schweine fliegen...
Zumal ich da jetzt nicht nur Nvidia mangelnde Kooperationsbereitschaft unterstellen möchte. Ich würde auch nich mit denen zusammenarbeiten wollen...


----------



## Zerebo (28. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*

Direct X 11 wird schon dafür sorgen,dass Gpu Physik in Zukunft auf allen Karten laufen wird.Wenn sie ihr PhysX nicht portieren wird es einfach sterben.
So viel können die von Nvidia garnicht zahlen,dass die Entwickler Physik nur für Nvidia Karten programmieren.


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*



Zerebo schrieb:


> Direct X 11 wird schon dafür sorgen,dass Gpu Physik in Zukunft auf allen Karten laufen wird.Wenn sie ihr PhysX nicht portieren wird es einfach sterben.
> So viel können die von Nvidia garnicht zahlen,dass die Entwickler Physik nur für Nvidia Karten programmieren.



Eben. Deshalb lohnt es sich nicht, darüber weiterzudiskutieren.
Für mich ist die Sache erledigt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*



> Das wäre eine sinnvolle Idee, aber vorher lernen Schweine fliegen...
> Zumal ich da jetzt nicht nur Nvidia mangelnde Kooperationsbereitschaft unterstellen möchte. Ich würde auch nich mit denen zusammenarbeiten wollen...



also erste 

Es wäre aber für die Ganz IT Welt besser wenn mal eine paar Firmen zusammen arbeiten würden.
Ach ich vermiss einfach Menschlichkeit in der Ganzen Sache.

P.s: In meiner Welt können Schweine fliegen ^^


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*

Intel und AMD haben ja einen Vertrag abgeschlossen, gewisse Errungenschaften gemeinsam nutzen zu können. Sieht man ja, bei X86/64


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*

Amd kommt an sich von Intel...aber ich finde die Verträge die Intel mit Amd sind assi.
Die das mit Fab(s) das is eine Schweinerei von Intel.


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*

AMD kommt von Intel??? Die Firma wurde soweit ich weiß, als eigenständige Firma gegründet - die Grundidee kam nicht von Intel. Keine Firma würde sich absichtlich einen Konkurrenten schaffen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*

Ich kann dir nur das sagen was ich weiß und ich decke das war mal so villt irre ich mich auch kann sein...^^


----------



## INU.ID (28. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*

Robert Noyce, Gründer von Intel, war "Gründungsanleger" von AMD. Vielleicht meinst du das.


----------



## Brzeczek (30. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*

Reserviert


----------



## kmf (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*

Ich finde es durchaus legitim, wenn eine Firma ihre Produkte gegenüber dem Wettbewerb abgrenzt und schützt. PhysX ist nunmal kein OpenSource und kostet in der Entwicklung eine riesen Stange Geld. Was spricht dagegen, es als ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von hauseigenen Karten zu positionieren? 
Und wenn ein User vom NGOHQ-Forum einen Treiber derart manipuliert, dass diese Sperre nicht mehr greift, muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn irgendwann Anwälte von nVidia auf der Matte stehen, um ihm auf die Finger zu klopfen. Alle Treiber die bisher irgendwas nicht legitimes freigeschaltet haben, z.B. Sli auf Intel-Chipsätzen P35, sind alle restlos aus dem INet verschwunden.


----------



## mr-lo (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*



kmf schrieb:


> Ich finde es durchaus legitim, wenn eine Firma ihre Produkte gegenüber dem Wettbewerb abgrenzt und schützt.


Dann hältst du z.B. Intel für unschuldig. 


kmf schrieb:


> PhysX ist nunmal kein OpenSource und kostet in der Entwicklung eine riesen Stange Geld. Was spricht dagegen, es als ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von hauseigenen Karten zu positionieren?
> Und wenn ein User vom NGOHQ-Forum einen Treiber derart manipuliert, dass diese Sperre nicht mehr greift, muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn irgendwann Anwälte von nVidia auf der Matte stehen, um ihm auf die Finger zu klopfen. Alle Treiber die bisher irgendwas nicht legitimes freigeschaltet haben, z.B. Sli auf Intel-Chipsätzen P35, sind alle restlos aus dem INet verschwunden.


PhysX funktioniert nur auf Nvidia-Grafikkarten, egal ob die Grafikausgabe von einer ATI- oder Nvidia-Grafikkarte übernohmen wird. Nur hat Nvidia die Kombination ATI/Nvidia gesperrt, obwohl PhysX bei dieser Kombination auf der Nvidia läuft, sprich die ATI-Grafikkarte berechnet kein einzigen PhysX-Effekt.
Ich würde gerne wissen, wie dies wettbewerbsrechtlich einzustufen ist.


----------



## kmf (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*



mr-lo schrieb:


> Dann hältst du z.B. Intel für unschuldig.
> 
> PhysX funktioniert nur auf Nvidia-Grafikkarten, egal ob die Grafikausgabe von einer ATI- oder Nvidia-Grafikkarte übernohmen wird. Nur hat Nvidia die Kombination ATI/Nvidia gesperrt, obwohl PhysX bei dieser Kombination auf der Nvidia läuft, sprich die ATI-Grafikkarte berechnet kein einzigen PhysX-Effekt.
> Ich würde gerne wissen, wie dies wettbewerbsrechtlich einzustufen ist.


Also ich frage mich jetzt echt, was mein Standpunkt in dieser Sache denn mit Intel zu tun haben soll?

Nvidia vermarktet das ganze als Paket, und da gehört die Grafikkarte eben mit dazu. Was soll es daran wettbewerbsrechtlich zu mäkeln geben?


----------



## mr-lo (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*

Ich bezog mich auf folgende allgemeine Aussage von dir.


kmf schrieb:


> Ich finde es durchaus legitim, wenn eine Firma ihre Produkte gegenüber dem Wettbewerb abgrenzt und schützt.


Als Beispiel habe ich Intel genommen, da diese von der EU verurteilt wurden, weil sie ihre Produkte gegenüber dem Wettbewerb abgegrenzt und geschützt haben.  

Nun btt.

Naja, PhysX läuft ja nur im Paket mit einer Nvidia-Grafikkarte bzw. wird nur auf dieser berechnet, egal ob nun eine ATI- oder Nvidia-Grafikkarte die Grafikberechnung und -ausgabe übernimmt. Nun sperrt Nvidia die Kombination AMD/Nvidia, obwohl die PhysX-berechnung immer noch auf der Nvidia-Graka ausgeführt wird.

Bedenklich könnte die eingebaute ID-abfrage sein, sprich bei einem negativen Ergebnis(also es wird festgestellt es ist noch ne Non-Nvidia-Grafikkarte verbaut) wird PhysX nicht von der Nvidia-Graka berechnet.

Ein OT-Beispiel:
Ein ähnliches Verhalten legt ja Intel mit seinem Compiler zu tage. Da wird einer Non-Intel-Cpu ein schlechterer Code zur Berechnung vorgelegt bzw. es werden nicht alle Funktionen der Non-Intel-CPU verwendet, wenn der Intel Compiler bzw. das Programm keine Intel-CPU per ID-Abfrage im PC feststellt.


----------



## klefreak (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System ++ UPDATE 04.10.09: Patch veröffentlicht !! ++*

UPDATE im 1. Post !


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Oktober 2009)

Hoffentlich wird PhysX bald unnötig, dann hat nV nichts mehr von diesem unfairen Marketing. Physik über Open CL: AMD will Alternative zu Physx bieten - AMD, Nvidia, Physx, Physikeffekte, Open-CL, Bullet Physics


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird PhysX bald unnötig, dann hat nV nichts mehr von diesem unfairen Marketing. Physik über Open CL: AMD will Alternative zu Physx bieten - AMD, Nvidia, Physx, Physikeffekte, Open-CL, Bullet Physics



Möchte mal wissen, was daran unfair sein sollte? Beteiligt sich ATi etwa an den immensen Entwicklungskosten?


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System UPDATE: MOD-Treiber 191.03 bald verfügbar auf NGOHQ*



mr-lo schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf folgende allgemeine Aussage von dir.
> 
> Als Beispiel habe ich Intel genommen, da diese von der EU verurteilt wurden, weil sie ihre Produkte gegenüber dem Wettbewerb abgegrenzt und geschützt haben.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich jemanden schmiere, damit er mein Produkt verkauft und das der Konkurrenz nicht, ist das eine Straftat und hat mit nix mit dem zu tun, was ich oben geschrieben habe. So was nennt man Korruption. Also bitte, deshalb auch in meine Worte nix anderes hinein interpretieren.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Oktober 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Möchte mal wissen, was daran unfair sein sollte? Beteiligt sich ATi etwa an den immensen Entwicklungskosten?


Wenn du eine PhysX-fähige Grafikkarte für genau diesen Zweck kaufst, dann willst du sie doch auch nutzen können, auch wenn die Grafikkarte, die du für die Bildberechnung einsetzt, von ATI ist.

Ein BMW-Motorrad verweigert ja auch nicht den Dienst, nur weil dein Auto ein Mercedes ist. Mercedes hat sich nicht an den immensen Entwicklungskosten für das Motorrad beteiligt.
Trotzdem steht es jedem Mercedes-Fahrer frei, sich ein BMW-Motorrad zu kaufen und damit zu fahren. Genauso sollte es jedem ATI-Nutzer freistehen, sich eine GeForce für PhysX zu kaufen.


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn du eine PhysX-fähige Grafikkarte für genau diesen Zweck kaufst, dann willst du sie doch auch nutzen können, auch wenn die Grafikkarte, die du für die Bildberechnung einsetzt, von ATI ist.
> 
> Ein BMW-Motorrad verweigert ja auch nicht den Dienst, nur weil dein Auto ein Mercedes ist. Mercedes hat sich nicht an den immensen Entwicklungskosten für das Motorrad beteiligt.
> Trotzdem steht es jedem Mercedes-Fahrer frei, sich ein BMW-Motorrad zu kaufen und damit zu fahren. Genauso sollte es jedem ATI-Nutzer freistehen, sich eine GeForce für PhysX zu kaufen.


Nvidia zeichnet verantwortlich für PhysX und sie bestimmen, dass diese Software nur in Verbindung mit einer Grafikkarte aus ihrem Haus funktionieren soll.

Wenn du beide Produkte seperat einsetzt, funktionieren sie doch, wie bei deinem Vergleich oben. Nur halt net zusammen zur gleichen Zeit. 

Aber die ganze Disskussion ist ja ohnehin obsolet. Es existieren ja bereits funktionsfähige Patches im INet. Wer will, kann sich da ja bedienen, solange sie verfügbar sind.


----------



## Bucklew (5. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ein BMW-Motorrad verweigert ja auch nicht den Dienst, nur weil dein Auto ein Mercedes ist. Mercedes hat sich nicht an den immensen Entwicklungskosten für das Motorrad beteiligt.


Tja, wenn du aber den Motor aus deinem BMW-Motorrad in den Mercedes einbaust, regt sich auch Mercedes auf.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (5. Oktober 2009)

Smart mit Motorad-Motor.
Fährt auch.

YouTube - Smart with Hayabusa engine


----------



## Bucklew (5. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Smart mit Motorad-Motor.
> Fährt auch.


Na, dann lass mal bei Smart ne Inspektion machen. Oder noch besser: Verlang eine Garantiereperatur.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (6. Oktober 2009)

Nach Ablauf der Garantie spielt das keine Rolle. Jemand, der den Smart so modifiziert wird wohl kaum in ne Werkstatt zur Inspektion gehen. 
Fehlerhafte Treibernutzung wird wohl kaum bis nicht nachweisbar sein.


----------



## Spawn1702 (6. Oktober 2009)

Könnt ihr euch nicht auf einen Thread einigen?


----------



## Bucklew (6. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Nach Ablauf der Garantie spielt das keine Rolle. Jemand, der den Smart so modifiziert wird wohl kaum in ne Werkstatt zur Inspektion gehen.


Aha, richtig. Weil die Werkstatt ihm eh nicht helfen würde. Nichts anderes macht Nvidia und stellt den Support für PhysX ein - wenn man ne Fremd-GPU hat.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (6. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Aha, richtig. Weil die Werkstatt ihm eh nicht helfen würde. Nichts anderes macht Nvidia und stellt den Support für PhysX ein - wenn man ne Fremd-GPU hat.



Na aber klar wird dem jede Werkstatt helfen. Solange man für eine Leistung bezahlt, machen Werkstätten alles, was Du willst. Die meisten Kfz-Meister freuen sich, wenn sie mal was nicht alltägliches sehen.
Wenn es bei Dir anders ist, würde ich mal den Laden wechseln.


----------



## Bucklew (6. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Na aber klar wird dem jede Werkstatt helfen. *Solange man für eine Leistung bezahlt*, machen Werkstätten alles, was Du willst. Die meisten Kfz-Meister freuen sich, wenn sie mal was nicht alltägliches sehen.


Bingo, tust du natürlich nicht, wenn du GeForce und Radeon mischt. Gratulation zur Einsicht


----------



## KTMDoki (6. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Bingo, tust du natürlich nicht, wenn du GeForce und Radeon mischt. Gratulation zur Einsicht



Sicher zahlt man dafür, wenn man sich eine GeFroce gekauft hat, die hat ja auch einen Preis...


----------



## Bucklew (6. Oktober 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> Sicher zahlt man dafür, wenn man sich eine GeFroce gekauft hat, die hat ja auch einen Preis...


Das ist halt die kleine Hinterhofwerkstatt - die Vertragswerkstatt ist eine Kombination aus einer oder mehrerer GeForce.


----------



## Spawn1702 (6. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Aha, richtig. Weil die Werkstatt ihm eh nicht helfen würde. Nichts anderes macht Nvidia und stellt den Support für PhysX ein - wenn man ne Fremd-GPU hat.



Sie haben noch nie einen Support dafür garantiert! Sie stellen die gesamte Funktion ein, das ist ein Unterschied!
Die an den Haaren herbeigeogene Erklärung, dass sie nicht garantieren können, dass es mit Mischsystemen funktioniert und deshalb die gesamte Funktion per Treiber abschalten, ist Augenwischerei


----------



## Bucklew (6. Oktober 2009)

Spawn1702 schrieb:


> Sie haben noch nie einen Support dafür garantiert! Sie stellen die gesamte Funktion ein, das ist ein Unterschied!


Natürlich, würden sie es nicht unterbinden, müssten sie Support bieten und wie wollen sie das tun mit jeder möglichen GeForce/Radeon-Kombination?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Natürlich, würden sie es nicht unterbinden, müssten sie Support bieten und wie wollen sie das tun mit jeder möglichen GeForce/Radeon-Kombination?


Haben wir jetzt schon zwei Threads die sich auf zusammen fast 70 Seiten nur um die gleichen Punkte drehen. Woha, ich bin erstaunt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir hat dieser Thread erst 7 Seiten. 40 Posts/Seite ftw!


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei mir hat dieser Thread erst 7 Seiten. 40 Posts/Seite ftw!


 oder so


----------



## Spawn1702 (6. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Natürlich, würden sie es nicht unterbinden, müssten sie Support bieten und wie wollen sie das tun mit jeder möglichen GeForce/Radeon-Kombination?



Sie müssen nur für die Physxbeschleunigung sorgen, die hat absolut garnix mit der Grafikdarstellung zu tun...wie ich schon im anderen Thread sagte, das ist Augenwischerei...genauso gut könnte nvidia in dem von dir 100mal zitierten FAQ auch reinschreiben "Es kann keine 100% Funktionalität und Support mit fremden Grafikkarten garantiert werden" aber man kann sich das selbstverständlich immer so auslegen wie es einem passt....
Es hat seit Jahren so funktioniert, jetzt werden sogar die alten Stand-Alone-Karten davon beeinflusst, oder wenn ich nen 2. Monitor am Onboard-ATI-Ausgang habe...

Nvidia kann tun und lassen was sie wollen, sie haben auch das Recht dazu, ausserdem wenn man einigermaßen schlau vorgeht, funktioniert es immernoch, das heißt aber noch lange nicht das es die (wenn auch nicht vielen) Betroffenen und diejenigen die solche Maßnahmen einfach nicht gut finden, sich darüber mukieren. Da hilft auch jedes Schönreden und Scheuklappendenken nichts...


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ihr wiederholt euch alle. So richtig und falsch das alles sein mag, wir kommen nicht vorwärts. Stellt euch mal vor, wir würden im 19. Jahrhundert leben. Wie viele Bäume hätten wohl sterben müssen, nur weil ihr eine solche "Diskussion" per Telegramm führen müsst


----------



## Owly-K (7. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ihr wiederholt euch alle. So richtig und falsch das alles sein mag, wir kommen nicht vorwärts.


Richtig. Wie auch? Man kann sich hier die Finger wund texten, ohne dass sich an der Sachlage etwas ändert.

Speziell hier steht ganz klar der PC als offenes System vs. Hardwareanforderungen von Software. Zuerst einmal kann jeder in einen PC einbauen, was er will. So ist das nun mal bei offenen Systemen. Andererseits kann aber ein Softwareanbieter, hier Nvidia mit PhysX, auch bestimmte Anforderungen an die Hardware stellen, ob diese nun Sinn machen oder auch nicht. Ein weiteres Beispiel hierfür wäre vielleicht HDCP. Auch hier wird Hardware ausgeschlossen, die grundsätzlich tauglich wäre, weshalb ich mir zu meinem BluRay-Laufwerk auch noch einen neuen Monitor kaufen durfte.

Zum Verständnis: *Ich finde das auch nicht richtig*, obwohl ich eigentlich gern als Nvidia-Fanboy angesehen werde. Jetzt liegt es wirklich an AMD, und trotz meiner Affinität zu Nvidia hoffe ich darauf, eine eigene taugliche Physiklösung zu entwicklen und letztlich auch zu etablieren. Nvidias PhysX ist zwar verfügbar, aber auch nicht wirklich verbreitet. Bis jetzt konnte ich jedenfalls keinen echten Grund für eine extra PhysX-GPU erkennen (und das, obwohl ich schon mal eine hatte).


----------



## Brzeczek (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ich Probiere das mal die Tage mal aus und berichte ob es auch unter Vista läuft....


----------



## klefreak (8. Oktober 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich Probiere das mal die Tage mal aus und berichte ob es auch unter Vista läuft....



es wird unter Vista nicht funktionieren, da man nur unter Win7 (xp) 2 Treiber verschiedener Grafikkartenhersteller verwenden kann

mfg Klemens


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Oktober 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> es wird unter Vista nicht funktionieren, da man nur unter Win7 (xp) 2 Treiber verschiedener Grafikkartenhersteller verwenden kann
> 
> mfg Klemens




Jo da hast du recht es wird nicht gehen  Aber jemand muss das mal hier bitte ausprobieren...


----------



## GordenShumway (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PhysX sperrt ATI Karten aus dem System (ab GForce 186+)*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Denn die alten PhysX-Beschleuniger von Ageia werden immer noch so unterstützt wie eh und je, es werden eben nur neuere Effekte mangels Leistungsfähigkeit (immer sind die Karten gut 3 Jahre alt) nicht mehr unterstützt. Es geht hierbei NUR um die unterbindung von PhysX-Nutzung auf der GPU, wenn eine Radeon vorhanden ist. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, das Nvidia Ageia gekauft hat.
> 
> Wir reden hier gar nicht über die alten Ageia-Beschleuniger, die funktionieren wie eh und je. Es geht hier NUR um Geforce-PhysX. Und das die Karten nach 3 Jahren dann mal alt werden und nicht mehr alle Effekten können sollte jawohl ok sein, oder?


 

so ich hab mich jetzt auch mal durch diesen threat hier gewühlt und sage, deine behauptung das ageia karten unterstützt werden, ist kompletter unsinn.
nur weils auf der seite steht stimmt es nicht immer.
die karte funktioniert begrenzt bis zur treiber vs. 8.9.4 alles danach ist murks und die karte wird deaktiviert, außer du hast ne geforce drinne da nicht (ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt)
downgradest du die treiber meckern die spiele rum, also wo ist hier der versprochene treiber support wie´s auf der seite steht?
ich hab ne ageia und komme aus dem treiber jonglieren nicht mehr raus.
das die karte zu schwach sein soll ist genauso quatsch, 128 mb nur für sie, eigener steckplatz usw. ne geforce bekommt da schon eher probleme wenn sie alles beides machen soll.
und warum sollen cpu´s sowas nicht können? ein quadcore, hexacore oder was weiß der fuchs für nen core sollte durch optimierung durchaus in der lage sein physik zu berechnen, ging bei tomb raider 2 mit dem zopf ja auch 
ist nur eine frage der programmierung (siehe ps2 ps3 wii und konsorten) die cpu´s und chips die da drinne zur verwendung kamen und kommen reichen nicht an die leistung moderner cpus (nicht alle gemeint) und trotzdem können sie sehr gute grafik und anderes darstellen und warum, weils darauf optimiert ist. 


gorden


----------



## RuXeR (14. November 2009)

AntiVir gibt wenn ich es entpacke ne Warnmeldung, dass es sich um das Trojanische Pferd "TR/Spy.2290176.1" handelt, kommt das bei euch auch??


----------



## Scorpioking78 (23. November 2009)

Und hat es schon mal jemand ausprobiert?
Hatte den alten Treiber in der Version 185.86 BETA für VISTA auf Win7 64Bit installiert.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass sich während der Installation ein Flashtool gestartet hatte (mh, ob da wohl das GraKa-BIOS mit geflasht wurde?).
Jedenfalls wird angezeigt, dass PhysX aktiv sei, lt. NVIDIA Systemsteuerung - aber keine Software kann dies nutzen - schon blöd.

Neuer Treiber und Patch -> PhysX aktiv -> keine Nutzung durch Programme möglich! Seltsam.


----------



## Genghis99 (23. November 2009)

Harte Bandagen. NVidia kämpft um den "Supercomputing" Markt, während ATI mit OpenCL und DX11 Druck macht - und AMD (Magny Cours + APU) und Intel (Gulf Town) immer mehr Kerne in die CPU's packen.
Vielleicht haben NVidia Angst um die PhysX bzw. Cuda Technologie - weil's als NVidia's Alleingang bald überholt sein könnte.

Aber mit so einer "Treiber-politik" vergrault man sich bloss die Endkunden - und spielt der Konkurrenz in die Hände.


----------



## Argolo (24. November 2009)

mcdo1 schrieb:


> AntiVir gibt wenn ich es entpacke ne Warnmeldung, dass es sich um das Trojanische Pferd "TR/Spy.2290176.1" handelt, kommt das bei euch auch??



Bekomme auch eine Warnmeldung von G-Data Internetsecurity, dass es eine Malware sei. Die Datei wurde dann direkt in die Quarantäne gesetzt. Ich habe die Datei eingeschickt und lasse mich mal überraschen, was G-Data dazu sagt.

Nicht das ich glauben würde es sei Malware, es ist nur, weil G-Data verdammt hartnäckig ist.


----------



## klefreak (24. November 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Bekomme auch eine Warnmeldung von G-Data Internetsecurity, dass es eine Malware sei. Die Datei wurde dann direkt in die Quarantäne gesetzt. Ich habe die Datei eingeschickt und lasse mich mal überraschen, was G-Data dazu sagt.
> 
> Nicht das ich glauben würde es sei Malware, es ist nur, weil G-Data verdammt hartnäckig ist.



Laut "programmierer" ist diese Virusmeldung nur ein falsepositive, also kein Grund zur beunruhigung --> mehr dazu im passenden Thread auf NGOHQ.com


----------



## Argolo (25. November 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> Laut "programmierer" ist diese Virusmeldung nur ein falsepositive, also kein Grund zur beunruhigung --> mehr dazu im passenden Thread auf NGOHQ.com



Danke, hatte mich bisher nicht durch die 75 Seiten in dem Thread durchgekämpft. Ich werde dann mal schauen, ob ich irgendwie mein Sicherheitssystem umgehen kann.


----------



## klefreak (25. November 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Danke, hatte mich bisher nicht durch die 75 Seiten in dem Thread durchgekämpft. Ich werde dann mal schauen, ob ich irgendwie mein Sicherheitssystem umgehen kann.




Garantieren kann ich dir das natürlich nicht, da muss man dem Programmierer mal einfach glauben 

--> eventuell kannst du einfach eine ausnahme für diese Datei einstellen,...

lg


----------



## Argolo (29. November 2009)

GenL hat eine Neue Version des Mods herausgebracht. Nun kann auch die Treiberversion 195.xx erfolgreich gepacht werden.

Link zum Post: Nvidia disables PhysX when ATI card is present - Page 78


----------



## DOOMY (13. Dezember 2009)

In der ZIP-Datei scheint'n Trojaner drin zu sein...G-Data AntiVirus meldet mir das...


----------



## AchtBit (27. Dezember 2009)

Hab seit kurzem auch ein verwandes Problem. Neuere Spiele(z.B. Risen und Dragon Age) nutzen PhX statisch. Als ATI User ohne PX Zusatzkarte bin ich auf die Emulations Software von nV angewiesen. Als ich DA:O instalierte und starten wollte, bekam ich prompt den Fehler 'failed to initialize PhysX) und nix ging. Nach etlichen Rumprobieren, bekam ich das Spiel zum laufen. Der Trick, ich musste es im Fenster Modus starten und danach gings dann auch mit Vollbild. Risen Demo, Fehler ähnlich. Das Spiel startet zwar aber es sind nur die 2d Elemente sichtbar. Da wo 3d seinsollte wars finster. Lösung, wie gehabt, Fenster Start - dann Vollbild.

Ist zwar jetzt keine grosse Sache. Nur wie siehts aus, wenn sich so ein Programm nicht ins Fenster zwingen lässt ?


----------

